# Wish List NC Version



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Since we have one of these going in the Habanos room, I thought I'd start one here. My list is very short presently:

Litto Gomez Diez Anos
Opus X maduro


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Yeah I have to say my list short as well..

Anejo #77, and a BTL


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I second that Opus X maduro. But I'm dying to have AF between the lines. A short story maduro would be really nice too!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I guess the only non-cubano cigars that are on my wishlist are ones that cost a small fortune and are supposed to be the bees knees. Untill I graduate and am making a decent wage I will probably never buy any of these.  When the price gets above $10 per stick I begin to think of how I can have a whole box of ERDM for around $60.

Anything:

Davidoff
Graycliff
Arturo Fuente
Griffin


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

The beautiful thing about being a newbie is that this list is all-encompassing. Every positive review by an established member sends me off looking for a cigar. Guess it might be time to try a Bucanero Salsa, given that I'm still wallowing around in the $5/per range.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Dude, your avatar is totally freakin' me out. I'm a little scared....... what is it????


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Dude, your avatar is totally freakin' me out. I'm a little scared....... what is it????


A Tibetan mask. I thought that it was better to have a face than the plate of fresh Tuscan fruit that was my former avatar (fruit never says much about a person's masculinity). However, at the 10 post stage, my goal is to remain largely unnoticed. Think I'll find something that you're more comfortable with and keep this one on reserve until the 1,000 post mark  .


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

TShailer said:


> Guess it might be time to try a Bucanero Salsa, given that I'm still wallowing around in the $5/per range.


You are so on to a good thing there!  This whole forum is going the way of the Salsa. I thought for a second that your mask was the headress of the High Priest of the Cult of Salsa. :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

No dude, go ahead roll with it! It was just kinda freaky that's all. Kind of like IHT's old avatar that stared at you and blinked every once in awhile. I like it!

Hell, my avatar is a damn martini. What does that say about me? Besides the fact that I'm an alcoholic


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

TShailer said:


> The beautiful thing about being a newbie is that this list is all-encompassing. Every positive review by an established member sends me off looking for a cigar. Guess it might be time to try a Bucanero Salsa, given that I'm still wallowing around in the $5/per range.


You can find some great smokes in that $5 range!!! Most of my go to smokes are all between $4 and $6.

DonJefe I'll look in our shops the next time i'm out...I know they have several OpusX but don't remember any Maduros but I can check for ya.

Right now my wish would be to get off work in time to enjoy a smoke....haven't had any in almost 10 days....darn work...LOL

Let's see...I've never tried a Graycliff so I guess that would be my wish.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

dadof3illinois said:


> You can find some great smokes in that $5 range!!! Most of my go to smokes are all between $4 and $6.
> 
> DonJefe I'll look in our shops the next time i'm out...I know they have several OpusX but don't remember any Maduros but I can check for ya.
> 
> ...


The Opus X maduros are all unreleased or come in those $10,000 Prometheus humidors. Moki has a web page of unreleased Fuente stuff that is incredible, I'll try to find the link.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Nely said:


> I second that Opus X maduro. But I'm dying to have AF between the lines. A short story maduro would be really nice too!


When I come down to visit my stepdaughter in Lauderdale I'll bring you a BTL. The maduro Short Story would be next to impossible to find, they've never been released and were only handed out at CFC one year I believe.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> When I come down to visit my stepdaughter in Lauderdale I'll bring you a BTL. The maduro Short Story would be next to impossible to find, they've never been released and were only handed out at CFC one year I believe.


thanks! You are the man! (hope Mo doenst see that)


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> The Opus X maduros are all unreleased or come in those $10,000 Prometheus humidors. Moki has a web page of unreleased Fuente stuff that is incredible, I'll try to find the link.


So what are you trying to say...........the avg. shop may not have any???...... :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

dadof3illinois said:


> So what are you trying to say...........the avg. shop may not have any???...... :r


That's the reason I definitely don't have any!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> That's the reason I definitely don't have any!


If you did have some then....YOU WOULD BE THE MAN!!!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey DonJefe heres that link: http://www.ambrosiasw.com/~andrew/rare_cigars/

My NC list is: 
Padron 40th Anni
Anejo#77 or 50
Opus X maddie...


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

My wish is that the n.c's would taste like c's 















:r


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

mr.c said:


> My wish is that the n.c's would taste like c's
> 
> Plus at the same price!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

zemekone said:


> Hey DonJefe heres that link: http://www.ambrosiasw.com/~andrew/rare_cigars/
> 
> My NC list is:
> Padron 40th Anni
> ...


Thanks! Just realized that some very generous BOTL put a maduro Best Seller in my box pass!


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> Thanks! Just realized that some very generous BOTL put a maduro Best Seller in my box pass!


We want pictures!!!


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

zemekone said:


> Hey DonJefe heres that link: http://www.ambrosiasw.com/~andrew/rare_cigars/


Excellent site! Thanks for the link Z!


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Oops, need to change this because I wasn't really thinking when I posted originally. (Damn that wine. lol.) 

A Consuegra, because I can't really justify buying a bundle without trying one first. (Really not about the money, but more about the space in my humidor/tupperdor's.)

And a good inexpensive cigar with a peppery/spicey profile. I've got a lot of cigars that run to the sweet/spicey flavors now and have been looking for something that I can have when i'm not in the mood for those or an FDO. 

As for a high end Stogie, hmm, well I've tried Opus X, and Arturo Fuente's Hemingway line. I'm not sure if the Forbidden X is just a rebranded version of the Opus X or not. If it has a different flavor profile then I would like to try that I guess.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

MocoBird said:


> We want pictures!!!


I was so excited that I've already put everything away in the humi's! I did take some pictures after the fact!
:tpd:


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I don't really expect anyone to be able to come up with any of these; but I have been able to try soo many great cigars that I have to list progressively harder to find ones. I underlined key words that differentiate the sticks from the common cigars with similar names. I would also like to thank brother Gargamel for recently filling a wish list cigar (WOAM).

Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Sun Grown  (any vitola)
Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 Rosado
Arturo Fuente 13
Arturo Fuente God of Fire by Carlito (aww hell, I would take the Don Carlos as well)
Ashton VSG Estate Reserve Belicioso (any vitola will do)
AVO 22
Fonseca Anteros Corona (already have smoked the other vitola)

Thanks!
-Matt-


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> Thanks! Just realized that some very generous BOTL put a maduro Best Seller in my box pass!


Maduro BS are extremely rare, could it be a WOAM instead? (the cap comes to more of a pointed/belicoso shape instead of the traditional "flat cap").

I will have to check out your passes membership, but I know one gorilla here who has been generously sharing WOAMs as of late..

-Matt-

<---(WOAM) (WOA)--->







(BS)--->


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

txmatt said:


> Maduro BS are extremely rare, could it be a WOAM instead? (the cap comes to more of a pointed/belicoso shape instead of the traditional "flat cap").
> 
> I will have to check out your passes membership, but I know one gorilla here who has been generously sharing WOAMs as of late..
> 
> ...


I'll double check, but at first glance it appeared to be a Best Seller.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

TShailer said:


> A Tibetan mask.


T,

Welcome and enjoy ...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=97996&posted=1#post97996


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

I wouldn't have anything to add to the lists above from you more experienced Gorillas. I have been drolling over the 1926 and 1964 Padrons in my local shop but have not stepped up yet. 

My local shop also has a couple of boxes of sticks that were rolled by Armando Reyes (sp) in 1956? in Cuba on the Farm before he left. I will try to get some more info on them but they start at $22.50each (out of my reach for now  ).

Oh yeah...Habana Leon is one I would like to try as well.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

An Inexpensive bundle cigar, Honduran Factory Seconds
and
Flor De A. Allones

I also can't justify spending the money to purchase a box before I try something!

-Joe


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

txmatt said:


> I don't really expect anyone to be able to come up with any of these; but I have been able to try soo many great cigars that I have to list progressively harder to find ones. I underlined key words that differentiate the sticks from the common cigars with similar names. I would also like to thank brother Gargamel for recently filling a wish list cigar (WOAM).
> 
> Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Sun Grown  (any vitola)
> Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 Rosado
> ...


God of Fire good one! I totally forgot bout that one, and yeah either one by Don Carlos or Carlito...


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Nely said:


> I second that Opus X maduro. But I'm dying to have AF between the lines. A short story maduro would be really nice too!


I have an AF BTL that you can have. I'll bring it to the herf. It's the Short Story size from about 2000 or 2001.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I wouldn't mind trying Anythign from Davidoff; perhaps a millineum series. Or Fuente Don Carlos line. Both I don't have locally, and I just never pulled the trigger on-line.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Jsabbi01 said:


> An Inexpensive bundle cigar, Honduran Factory Seconds
> and
> Flor De A. Allones
> 
> ...


Well I certainly have some factory seconds I can send you but they are so good I will have a hard time parting with them.. but PM your addy and I will. But you can't tell what you get because everyone will buy them up out from under us


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Hehehehe, there are probably a ton of NC's I haven't tried, but the most glaring exceptions are probably the insanely expensive Graycliff brand.

I also wouldn't mind trying one of those Opus X footballs from that rare smokes link Jeff put up!! :r


----------



## BigBubba (Dec 12, 2004)

being the newbie that I am it took me a few just to figure out what the NC was  geesh...lol

CONSUEGRA NO. 111 
COHIBA - DOMINICAN
JOYA DE NICARAGUA ANTANO
POR LARRANAGA
THE CIGAR
GENUINE COUNTERFEIT CUBANS

those are some I'd like to try one day :w


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Two cigars I would like to try.

-Arturo Fuente 858 Sungrown

-Graycliff Crystal Pirate


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

zemekone said:


> Hey DonJefe heres that link: http://www.ambrosiasw.com/~andrew/rare_cigars/
> 
> My NC list is:
> *Padron 40th Anni*
> ...


Just saw these in a shop today. $35.00 each!!!


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Jsabbi01, pm you addy, I'm a Flor de A Allones horder  Great cigar, but let it rest.



Jsabbi01 said:


> An Inexpensive bundle cigar, Honduran Factory Seconds
> and
> Flor De A. Allones
> 
> ...


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

There are so many I haven't tried but here are a couple that have been hard to find around my area.

La Aurora Preferidos
Partagas Limited Reserve

as for a cheaper smoke I'm never tried the Oliva "O" Maduros


----------



## Redman (Oct 18, 2004)

I think a few would be Pardon 1964 Anny, Any Gurkha(cause the shop here dosen't carry them), and Flor de Olivias ( i have been hearing good things and haven't bought a bundle yet). The list could go on and on because there is so much that I haven't tried.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Okay, I'll give this a shot, since no one repsoned to the other make a wish I posted!  

My shops around here are pretty good, but none of them carry Davidoff. One of the owners said it was because there was a $50,000 minimum order (or something like that). So I am always on the lookout for one, just one Davidoff to bust my cherry on.

I also wouldn't mind trying a Between the Lines from AF. I am very intrigued as to what they would be like...!!! Or even a Anejo, for that matter....I can never seem to get them when they come out. I guess the "members" at the shops get first dibs on them; and I'm left out.......

And like everyone else here, I'd love a 40th anny Padron....but I really don't think anyone is gonna part with it.....or a La Aurora preferido at $20 each. (Can't say that I blame them!!!)


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Uniputt said:


> Okay, I'll give this a shot, since no one repsoned to the other make a wish I posted!
> 
> My shops around here are pretty good, but none of them carry Davidoff. One of the owners said it was because there was a $50,000 minimum order (or something like that). So I am always on the lookout for one, just one Davidoff to bust my cherry on.
> 
> ...


Both are affordable, Bonita Smoke Shop carries both. I don't own any but if you're willing to buy.....

http://www.bonitasmokeshop.com/Davidoff Cigars.htm
http://www.bonitasmokeshop.com/La Aurora Cigars.htm


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I noticed several of you commented on the 40th anniversary Padron. The blend is the same as other 26 annis; get any 1926 series Vitola and you will have the same flavor. A #6 is also a torpedo but 1/2" shorter and 2 RG narrower and runs $16. The 40th anny stick isn't worth the extra $9 MSRP IMO let alone the extra money retailers are taking onto them. I didn't bother buying any @ $25 when I had the chance. The upcharge in the price of these was because of the fabulous humidor they came in. 

Dadof3Il, I can pick you up some Preferedios if you want, I gotta say though the best thing out of La Aurora is their 100 Anos line.

-Matt-


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i want to do a Padron Anniversary 1964 split. havent tried one yet but i can get great pricing


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

txmatt said:


> I noticed several of you commented on the 40th anniversary Padron. The blend is the same as other 26 annis; get any 1926 series Vitola and you will have the same flavor. A #6 is also a torpedo but 1/2" shorter and 2 RG narrower and runs $16. The 40th anny stick isn't worth the extra $9 MSRP IMO let alone the extra money retailers are taking onto them. I didn't bother buying any @ $25 when I had the chance. The upcharge in the price of these was because of the fabulous humidor they came in.
> 
> Dadof3Il, I can pick you up some Preferedios if you want, I gotta say though the best thing out of La Aurora is their 100 Anos line.
> 
> -Matt-


So I take it you've had both and liked the Anos. line better......

PM sent to ya.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Redman said:


> I think a few would be Pardon 1964 Anny, Any Gurkha(cause the shop here dosen't carry them), and Flor de Olivias ( i have been hearing good things and haven't bought a bundle yet). The list could go on and on because there is so much that I haven't tried.


You asked the right questions = my humi.

PM me your addie


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Since I've read so many good things bout them:

I wish I may, I wish I might, I wish I had a few of these tonight!

64 Anny Padron
Opus X
DC Max
and maybe a Torano Exodus


:ms NCRM


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

being as new at this as i am, my wish list is pretty much all-encompasing. one review i read that really caught my eye was for the ashton aged marado. that is prob the only specific one that i know i wanna try


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

MiamiE said:


> i want to do a Padron Anniversary 1964 split. havent tried one yet but i can get great pricing


I'm sure you would get a lot of interest. PM me with details on pricing and where you would purchase or post a thread.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> i want to do a Padron Anniversary 1964 split. havent tried one yet but i can get great pricing


MiamiE, could you PM me details on this as well?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

PM me for more details. i only need 4-5 people for a 5-6 smoke split.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Well wishes can come true! I recieved 3 of the 4 sticks on my wish list in my newbie sampler deal with Da Klugs!

Again, thanks Dave!

:ms NCRM


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

My wish was granted today as well by a very generous BOTL! Love this place!!!!!!!!!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> My wish was granted today as well by a very generous BOTL! Love this place!!!!!!!!!


You got a Maddie Opus X!?!?!? Those are hard to come by! Congrats DonJefe! Tell us all how it is please...

-Matt-


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

txmatt said:


> You got a Maddie Opus X!?!?!? Those are hard to come by! Congrats DonJefe! Tell us all how it is please...
> 
> -Matt-


No, my realistic wish was granted! The Litto Gomez Diez Anos!!!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Ive heard some good things about Carlos torano 1916s and mayorga high octanes. wouldnt mind trying one of either.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Darb85 said:


> Ive heard some good things about Carlos torano 1916s and mayorga high octanes. wouldnt mind trying one of either.


Brad,
You'll have 'em middle of next week.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

When I go back into a positive cash flow, these are my wishes to find and buy:

Nat Sherman Hobart
Punch Rare Corojo
Fuente Short Story

Will gladly pay with beer or wine if anyone has some of these. If someone knows a place where to get a box of the Nat Shermans, PM me.

Cheers!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

radar said:


> I have an AF BTL that you can have. I'll bring it to the herf. It's the Short Story size from about 2000 or 2001.


Oh man thanks! my underwear is wet!
Uniputt pm your addie! I will grant your wish!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> Brad,
> You'll have 'em middle of next week.


Well, crap......he beat me to it!!!! :bx 
I've posted several times regarding the 1916 Cameroon. They are one of my favorites, and have quickly become my go-to smoke; (that and the exodus 1959 torpedo....) mostly because of the incredible value they represent. I swear, they are way under-priced!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Nely said:


> Oh man thanks! my underwear is wet!
> Uniputt pm your addie! I will grant your wish!


Well, Nely, now mine is, too!!! 

Thanks alot!! (I think!)


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

I received a very nice package from TShailer today. The Litto Gomez look incredible and I can't wait to smoke one.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> Brad,
> You'll have 'em middle of next week.


Thank you so much for the package. love the look of em all cant wait to smoke em.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I found what could be a more obtainable cigar to add to my wish list. See if anyone can find one of these beauties! I have recently been sampling a variety of their cigars and I am on a real LfD kick right now..

Litto Gomez Diez Cubano (probably the easiest to find)
La Flor Dominicana Limitado
La Flor Dominicana Limitado II
La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Oscuro ESPECIALES 
(again the underlined word is what makes it hard to find)

Doesn't this make you drool ?!?!?

-Matt-


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

txmatt said:


> I found what could be a more obtainable cigar to add to my wish list. See if anyone can find one of these beauties! I have recently been sampling a variety of their cigars and I am on a real LfD kick right now..
> 
> Litto Gomez Diez Cubano (probably the easiest to find)
> La Flor Dominicana Limitado
> ...


I'll pick you up a couple of the Limitado's next time I go to the shop. What are the Limitado II's? LFD makes some great cigars and that Especiales looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Just like to thank-

P-Town smokes for the Flor De A. Allones
and
galaga for the Honduran Factory seconds.

I gave a few to my friend who also enjoys cigars. After I smoke I will let you know what I thought of them, right now they are resting for a bit. 

Thanks again!!!!!
Joe


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I wanted to thank a fine BOTL....TxMatt.....for sending me something I've never tried. This is one great guy, thanks Matt for making my day!!! Good luck in the war with Dave, looks like he just got some serious firepower the other day. Hope your still around after the weekend!!!!!


----------



## levell3 (Dec 31, 1999)

DonJefe said:



> Since we have one of these going in the Habanos room, I thought I'd start one here. My list is very short presently:
> 
> Litto Gomez Diez Anos
> Opus X maduro


What is the Litto Gomez Anos? I have seen most of all their product but never heard of this one?

Mine would have to be:
Davidoff Millenium Perfecto no. I
R&J Vintage V, original blend
Don Carlos Sr. special blend


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

anyone know a source for punch rare corojos? I am looking for a box.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

levell3 said:


> *What is the Litto Gomez Anos? I have seen most of all their product but never heard of this one? *
> 
> Mine would have to be:
> Davidoff Millenium Perfecto no. I
> ...


Very hard to find(at least in this area)10th anniversary cigar. They look and smell incredible, can't wait to smoke one this weekend thanks to Tshailer!


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Since I've read so many good things bout them:
> 
> I wish I may, I wish I might, I wish I had a few of these tonight!
> 
> ...


 Had the Torano and it was a nice stick. The other smokes (damn) what a wish list!.......


----------



## AlCarbon (Jan 26, 2005)

A couple that come to mind is:
Hemmingway maduro
any Anejo


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

I'd love to try a Opus X. To see what all the hype is about. :w


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Thanks to DonJefe for sending me 2 La Flor Dominicana Limitados. They look very good!

-Matt-


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Zino Platinum Scepter
La Gloria Cubana Serie R
Camacho Liberty 11/18
La Aurora Preferidos
CAO 65th Anniversary
Rocky Patel Sun Grown
Montecristo White


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

altbier said:


> anyone know a source for punch rare corojos? I am looking for a box.


Looks like they have the double coronas and the pita in stock

https://www.lilbrown.com/Premium-Grade-Cigars/PUNCH-RARE-COROJO.htm


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

When I'm a bit older and the legal age to purchase things (haha)
I wish to try some of the following

any opus x
64 anny padron
AF sun grown double chateau
I'd like to try an onyx rob as well


----------



## Cigar Czar (Mar 6, 2005)

858 Rosado , 858 SG, LG Diez:w


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

I've wanted to try the La Aurora Preferido Corojo, actually I'd like to try any and all of these lines.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Tecnorobo, PM me your addy. I think I can help you out with a couple of your wishes.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

If only i were not "wet behind the ears"
:c 
sigh


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

tecnorobo said:


> If only i were not "wet behind the ears"
> :c
> sigh


Sad, but true!


----------



## Cigar Czar (Mar 6, 2005)

Fuentes Flor Fina 858 Rosado, Padron 40 year, Rare Opus X Rosado :w


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

CAO Brazilia Piranhas
CAO Extreme Belicoso
Trinidad Rob
Trinidad Rob Mad
Monte Afrique - Any
Monte Plat Series - Any


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Torano Exodus Silver or

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Robusto or

Rocky Patel Vintage 92 or

Macanudo Vintage 93




:ms NCRM


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Flor De A. Allones, opus XXX


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

Carlos Torano 1916 Cameroon
Sure wish i had one  wink wink


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I've been really jonesen for some white and red band Tamborils.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

mine would be a old partagas 150


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

I wish I could absorb your guys knowledge of the leaf  

Camacho SLR
CAO Mx2
Ashton VSG
Carlos Torano Signature


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> I've been really jonesen for some white and red band Tamborils.


On their way Dave!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

La Aurora 100 Anos belicoso.

Any Opus X maduro.

A baseball bat cigar for my collection.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

baseball bat cigar for me too.

Where can I find these?


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Thanks again to these apes for List Fills:

TShailer - Litto Gomez Diez Cubano
TShailer - La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Oscuro Especiales
DonJefe - La Flor Dominicana Limitado

-Matt-


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

T'Kay, your MX2 is on its way with some friends in exchange for your address.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> baseball bat cigar for me too.
> 
> Where can I find these?


Jack Schwartz (in Chicago) has some, actually on special this Friday, as far as I can tell.
I don't know if they are the same as what other have - maybe more than one company makes them?
Anyhow:
http://www.jackschwartz.com/products_2.asp?CategoryID=Specials


----------



## tpntp (Mar 13, 2005)

Al Carbon. Send me your addy. I can help. :w


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

hollywood said:


> La Aurora 100 Anos belicoso.
> 
> Any Opus X maduro.
> 
> A baseball bat cigar for my collection.


Hmm you post a wish list the day your bomb strikes, what do you suppose will be arriving on your doorstep, say Monday or Tuesday.

Here's a hint it isn't an Opus or a Baseball Bat cigar, and its bringing along a LOT of travelling companions! 

-Matt-


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Soften him up Matt.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Hmm you post a wish list the day your bomb strikes, what do you suppose will be arriving on your doorstep, say Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Here's a hint it isn't an Opus or a Baseball Bat cigar, and its bringing along a LOT of travelling companions!
> 
> -Matt-


Crap! Do you check every post in every thread!? YOU'RE not supposed to have anu ammo to use against me!

Gonna have to reload!?

btw -


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

You too, Dave!! And you both thought my warning was a bluff!?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Redman said:


> Any Gurkha(cause the shop here dosen't carry them)


A brigade of Gurkhas will be knocking on your door come Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

altbier said:


> When I go back into a positive cash flow, these are my wishes to find and buy:
> 
> Nat Sherman Hobart
> Punch Rare Corojo
> Fuente Short Story


Hey Altbier - Anybody gotten back to you on these yet?
If not, I have a couple of SS's you can have - PM me. Your on yor own for th eother 2

Raney


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

PaulHag said:


> Carlos Torano 1916 Cameroon
> Sure wish i had one  wink wink


I have some coronas.

Pm me if you wants  nudge nudge


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'd like to try a well aged cigar, nothing expensive, just something with a few years on it to compare it to a "fresh cigar"

Maybe some aged Camacho Corojos or Partagas, or even a Fuente product. I haven't really started trying many Fuente products yet except for the few Hemingway's I've had. I'm also willing to trade in return!

Thanks guys
-Joe


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Jsabbi01 said:


> I'd like to try a well aged cigar, nothing expensive, just something with a few years on it to compare it to a "fresh cigar"
> 
> Maybe some aged Camacho Corojos or Partagas, or even a Fuente product. I haven't really started trying many Fuente products yet except for the few Hemingway's I've had. I'm also willing to trade in return!
> 
> ...


i can send you one in a couple of years. :r

BTW...BOMBS AWAY MONDAY!


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Excellent!! Your package is already packed, just waiting to get to the post office. By the time I woke up today they were closed!!


----------



## Elisha (Apr 7, 2005)

shoot...

any of the cao brazilia
ashton vsg
excalibur 1066 merlin
opus x
and any sort of cuban since ive never had one and i hate tecnorobo because he had one in mexico without me.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Elisha said:


> shoot...
> 
> any of the cao brazilia
> ashton vsg
> ...


haha


----------



## AlCarbon (Jan 26, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Zino Platinum Scepter
> La Gloria Cubana Serie R
> Camacho Liberty 11/18
> La Aurora Preferidos
> ...


pm me addie, I can help with a couple of these.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Elisha said:


> shoot...
> 
> any of the cao brazilia
> ashton vsg
> ...


Hiya. PM me your life story(or just your address). I can take care of your list, except the Excalibur. Aurthur won't let me borrow it long enought to send it anywhere.

Dave


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

HA! A wish list for me is like anything. I would say though that if I had to single out any one non-ISOM, it would be a Macanudo Vintage. I am still learning about all the ISOM's so I can't say that I know what is good and not good. I know one of my buddies had a PSD4 and thought it was pretty good so I'd be willing to try to get one of those at some point. Once I get some money that I'm not spending on college.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Ninja Vanish said:


> HA! A wish list for me is like anything. I would say though that if I had to single out any one non-ISOM, it would be a Macanudo Vintage. I am still learning about all the ISOM's so I can't say that I know what is good and not good. I know one of my buddies had a PSD4 and thought it was pretty good so I'd be willing to try to get one of those at some point. Once I get some money that I'm not spending on college.


Hey Ninja...I'll send you out a little bomb. PM me your address.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Padron 1964's and 1926's are ones ive always wanted to try. im hoping to buy a box of one someday


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

AlCarbon said:


> pm me addie, I can help with a couple of these.


done - thanks!!


----------



## il duce (Apr 1, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Zino Platinum Scepter
> La Gloria Cubana Serie R
> Camacho Liberty 11/18
> La Aurora Preferidos
> ...


mmblz and anyone else wanting to try pm me i can hook you up with some la cubana serie R #6 maduro

my non isom wish list would be
any partaga since ive had a bad experience with both ones ive tried
macanudo vintage
anny padron
any hoyo de monterrey
any montecristo


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Mine would be an Opus X Maduro...Since I am on the Maduro Kick :w


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Ninja Vanish said:


> HA! A wish list for me is like anything.


Hey Jeremy! Watch out....... BOMBS AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
I also put a couple cubans in there for you to try.


----------



## Elisha (Apr 7, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Hiya. PM me your life story(or just your address). I can take care of your list, except the Excalibur. Aurthur won't let me borrow it long enought to send it anywhere.
> 
> Dave


its done, minus the life story, but if you really want it i guess i could tell you. ill have to admit, parts are fairly interesting.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

I hear a lot about the FDO's and have yet to try one. I would like to try one of them. I have also been wanting to try a La Flor Dominica Double Ligero since eef's "buzz my roomate" thread. I've never been "buzzed" by a cigar, and from the sound of it that would do it.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Shaggy17sc said:


> I hear a lot about the FDO's and have yet to try one. I would like to try one of them. I have also been wanting to try a La Flor Dominica Double Ligero since eef's "buzz my roomate" thread. I've never been "buzzed" by a cigar, and from the sound of it that would do it.


PM me your addy and I'll send you a couple LFD DL's.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> PM me your addy and I'll send you a couple LFD DL's.


PM sent. Cant wait to try them and see if they live up to what i'm hoping they are.


----------



## AlCarbon (Jan 26, 2005)

tpntp said:


> Al Carbon. Send me your addy. I can help. :w


Shark attack!!

Terry, I want to thank for your unbelievable kindness in fulfilling most of my nc wish list. I really wanted to try an Anejo, but instead got THREE of these babies! Along with a couple other goodies, I have the pleasure of sampling a 77, 55, and a 50. I cannot thank you enough...way too generous! I can only hope to some day return the favor.


----------



## tpntp (Mar 13, 2005)

AlCarbon said:


> Shark attack!!


Enjoy!

The '04 Sharks are the best in two years!


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

*Big Updated Wish List:*
Opus X
Cohiba XV
Gurkha
Gurkha Grand Master
CAO Mx2
CAO Italia
CAO Black
Dunhill
Macanudo Gold Label
Macanudo Vintage 1993
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970
Romeo Julieta Reserve Maduro
and some _Montecristo coffee_!!!


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

What the heck, I'll give it a try! :w

*Añejo No. 50*

A guy can dream can't he!


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> PM me your addy and I'll send you a couple LFD DL's.


Got the LFD's from DonJefe today, cant wait for them to recover. thanks again


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Hmmm -

Here's what I haven't got around to trying that's on my MUST list:

Ashton VSG Enchantment
100 Anos
La Aurora Preferidos
Any graycliff


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Shaggy17sc said:


> Got the LFD's from DonJefe today, cant wait for them to recover. thanks again


You're very welcome, enjoy!


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

*Big Updated Wish List:*
Any Opus
Cohiba XV
Gurkha
Gurkha Grand Master
CAO Mx2
CAO Italia
CAO Black
Dunhill
Macanudo Gold Label
Arturo Fuente Anejo
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970
Romeo Julieta Reserve Maduro
and some _Good Coffee, maybe cuban_!!!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

alright so here is a crack at my updated list now that i have someone to send the stogies to. (if anyone wishes to)

Any opus X (still)
Any ashton VSG (still)
Any Padron 1964 (still)
Any AF anejo
Any punch gran puro
Any partagas limited reserve

thanks


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

tecnorobo, I can help you out with the Punch Gran Puro and Ill toss in some other stuff you might like, send me your snail mail.

While we are on the wish list topic...
I'd like to try some PC sized smokes, or any smaller smokes for that matter. I enjoy CAO Brazilias, NC ERDM's and Camacho Corojo's so maybe someone can match up a few PC's to my tastes.

-Joe


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Being seeing a lot on the A/F Anejo, Anyplace online have these? I guess I'll add this one to my wishlist as I haven't seen one in the local shops I frequent or online.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

*Big Updated Wish List:*
Any Opus
Cohiba XV
Gurkha
Gurkha Grand Master
CAO Mx2
CAO Italia
CAO Black
Dunhill *Fullfilled by NinjaVanish*
Macanudo Gold Label *Fullfilled by NinjaVanish*
Arturo Fuente Anejo
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970
Romeo Julieta Reserve Maduro *Fullfilled by NinjaVanish*
and some _Good Coffee, maybe cuban_!!!


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

ok, first of all this is gonna sound strange.

My Girlfriend smokes cigars with me sometimes, and after looking through a thompson catalog decided she wants to try an Iguana. I read the reviews and told her that most of them said they are really bad. She still wants to try one. 

So this will most likely be the first wish for a rocket... u 

Does anyone have an Iguana they could part with??


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

il duce said:


> mmblz and anyone else wanting to try pm me i can hook you up with some la cubana serie R #6 maduro


received today! 4 big LGCs and an ERDM!
Thanks!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Shaggy17sc said:


> ok, first of all this is gonna sound strange.
> 
> My Girlfriend smokes cigars with me sometimes, and after looking through a thompson catalog decided she wants to try an Iguana. I read the reviews and told her that most of them said they are really bad. She still wants to try one.
> 
> ...


Is anyone going to admit to having any of these?!  u is right!


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

I really like the name though..


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Like most others around the jungle, 

Any Opus X
Any Anejo

Can't find them.

Kyle


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Is anyone going to admit to having any of these?!  u is right!


What we go through to make our women happy.....


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

*Updated Wish List:*
Opus X
Cohiba XV
Gurkha
CAO Mx2
CAO Italia
Arturo Fuente Anejo
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970
Padron 1964 Anniversary
5 Vegas Gold
La Vieja Habana


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

J, send me your addy, I think I can finally gey you one of the Padron 1964 Anniversary. Heading to the Tinder Box for double tuesday and I' ll see what else I can pick up for you. When you try that Padron, you'll be sorry and broke 


jgrimball said:


> *Updated Wish List:*
> Opus X
> Cohiba XV
> Gurkha
> ...


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

P-Town Smokes said:


> J, send me your addy, I think I can finally gey you one of the Padron 1964 Anniversary. Heading to the Tinder Box for double tuesday and I' ll see what else I can pick up for you. When you try that Padron, you'll be sorry and broke


PM SENT! Thanks P-Town!!!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks to AlCarbon and il duce, my updated list is much shorter:

Camacho Liberty 11/18
La Aurora Preferidos
Montecristo White


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

AlCarbon got me a Padron 1926. whats a greta guy! i would also like to try an Opus X before i get to a 5iver or 10 pack online


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Justin, Heading your way, watch it when you open it, make sure no Feds are looking  USPS # 0304 3490 0001 4235 4804, enjoy


jgrimball said:


> PM SENT! Thanks P-Town!!!


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

P-Town Smokes said:


> Justin, Heading your way, watch it when you open it, make sure no Feds are looking  USPS # 0304 3490 0001 4235 4804, enjoy


I think I just crapped my pants!!! Thanks P-Town!! I cant wait!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

:c :c


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

hey guys not alot for me... 1 of klugs gurkas and a torano reserva :SM


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

hmm I supose an opus X (of course) and a padron aniversary.
the only ones I ever find around here are giant churchills and that's a little long for my taste


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> :c :c


Something in particular jeff? Or just trying out the new emoticon?


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

RcktS4 said:


> Something in particular jeff? Or just trying out the new emoticon?


I'll PM you a little later Raney.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Updated list:

Torano Tribute
100 Anos
Opus X
Cohiba XV




:ms NCRM


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

*Updated Wish List:*
Opus X
Cohiba XV
Gurkha
CAO Mx2
CAO Italia
Arturo Fuente Anejo
5 Vegas Gold
La Vieja Habana


Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 & Padron 1964 Anniversary have been fullfilled! Thanks P-TOWN


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

I got a padron aniversary the other day so that makes my list smaller:
Opus X


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

*Updated Wish List:*
Opus xXx
Cohiba XV
Gurkha
CAO Mx2
CAO Italia
Arturo Fuente Anejo
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos
5 Vegas Gold
La Vieja Habana
Zino Platinum


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

Well I guess it is about time I make my first wishlist.You'll notice my list is a little different than most.It's definitly longer for one :r 
I sat down to make a list of a few and this is what I ended up with.  
I am still tasting as many smokes as I can to narrow down which ones I want to purchase in bundles/boxes.These I have not tried yet.I'm kinda partial to Torpedo and Toro size.

In no particular order:

CAO Black/Brazilla 
Nestor maduro(great reviews-nice price)
Occidental Havana Sun-Grown(love the maduro)
Trilogy Cameroon/Corojo/maduro
Flor de Oliva Corojo /10th Anniversary(Love the maduros-great value)
Gran Habano - Habano #3 (tried 1 #5 corojo and loved it) 
Sancho Panza maduro- Escudero(had 1 Cervantes-it was great ) 
Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro 
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992/Sungrown/Edge(little pricey for me)
Indian Tabac Classic Corojo (tried 1 camaroon-loved it!Maduros aren't bad either)
La Perla Habana Rojo
Thompson La Paloma Vintage Reserva Maduro 
( Ya its Thompson but looks oh so tasty)
Ancient Warrior(looks big and bad-I ain't afraid!)
Perdomo2 Millenario Mistakes Cameroon/Maduro(my next everyday smoke?Got to try one first to know-read some good reviews)
AVO maduro 
Torano Tribute Maduro 2004(A little too pricey for me but man it looks tasty)

I would love to buy a sampler made up of some of these on my list from someone

Ya I think that covers it for now :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

goose925 said:


> Well I guess it is about time I make my first wishlist.You'll notice my list is a little different than most.It's definitly longer for one :r
> I sat down to make a list of a few and this is what I ended up with.
> I am still tasting as many smokes as I can to narrow down which ones I want to purchase in bundles/boxes.These I have not tried yet.I'm kinda partial to Torpedo and Toro size.
> 
> ...


For a fellow Buckeye. PM me your addie.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

DonJefe said:


> :c :c


lol.... :tpd:

but i know what he's :c for.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

iht your new avatar is nothing short of hilarious


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Is anyone going to admit to having any of these?!  u is right!


Guess you were right, no one is gonna admit to having an Iguana. Or maybe they like them so much they dont wanna share  :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> For a fellow Buckeye. PM me your addie.


0304 3490 0003 0492 4814


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Shaggy17sc said:


> Guess you were right, no one is gonna admit to having an Iguana. Or maybe they like them so much they dont wanna share  :r


Yeah, I smoked my last one today.  Not really!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

il duce said:


> any hoyo de monterrey
> any montecristo


package goes out tomorrow containing 4 different montecristos and one hoyo.


----------



## il duce (Apr 1, 2005)

greatly appreciated! i cant wait to try them


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

*Updated Wish List:*
Opus xXx
Cohiba XV
Gurkha
CAO Mx2
CAO Italia
Arturo Fuente Anejo
5 Vegas Gold
La Vieja Habana
Zino Platinum

Keeps getting smaller!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

My wish list:
One of dem small Opus x's & a Graycliff.


----------



## il duce (Apr 1, 2005)

recieved the mc's and the hdm's from mmblz thanks again


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

*Updated Wish List:*
Cohiba XV
CAO Mx2
CAO Italia
Arturo Fuente Anejo
5 Vegas Gold
La Vieja Habana
Zino Platinum

Keeps getting smaller! Thanks to all you wonderful people!

Gurkha off the list thanks to my local shop!
Opus xXx off the list thanks to pierce652!


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

*Updated Wish List:*
CAO Italia
Arturo Fuente Anejo
5 Vegas Gold
Zino Platinum

Keeps getting smaller! Thanks to all you wonderful people!


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Well let's see...

Opus x
Anejo
littlo gomez
Mr. Bundles PSD4 

Tha about sums it up!


----------



## pierce652 (Apr 1, 2005)

Have quite a few chops around so I can get most of what I want to try but these are the few I cant find or want to try

Camacho corojo
Bolivar (DR)
Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Cordoba
A really good cheap bundle cigar or factory second

Nothing special or fancy just what I wanna try.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

pierce652 said:


> A really good cheap bundle cigar or factory second


I have a Cohiba Factory Second, if you want to try it.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i want to try some more Onyx cigars. those are real good domestics IMO


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

my list dwindles- Thanks DaKlugs

Occidental Havana Sun-Grown(love the maduro)
Trilogy Cameroon/Corojo/maduro
Flor de Oliva Corojo /10th Anniversary(Love the maduros-great value)
Sancho Panza maduro- corina 
Indian Tabac Corojo
La Perla Habana Rojo
Thompson La Paloma Vintage Reserva Maduro 
( Ya its Thompson but looks oh so tasty)
Habanos Puros old or new blend


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

goose925 said:


> Thompson La Paloma Vintage Reserva Maduro
> ( Ya its Thompson but looks oh so tasty)


Looks can be deceiving my friend!


----------



## pierce652 (Apr 1, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> I have a Cohiba Factory Second, if you want to try it.


Why you gotta mess with the new guy???

:bx


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

pierce652 said:


> Why you gotta mess with the new guy???
> 
> :bx


I will send it with your cuban sampler.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Can you send me a cuban sampler containing the cuban in SteelerTown's signature?

I am however thinking these puppies look quite nice...
Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Pyramid No. 9 or any of the La Aurora or any candela stick.. I just want to try them all!


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

I would love to try a Cuesta-Rey No. 9 Pyramid with a Cameroon wrapper. These are only available in the limited edition Cuesta-Rey humidor.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Gran Habano #4 or whatever the blue box is... :r

Whoops I guess its a VL Maduro..


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> Gran Habano #4 or whatever the blue box is... :r
> 
> Whoops I guess its a VL Maduro..


Gee Frank I wonder who you would be wanting to grant this wish? :r

I'll send you one on Tuesday.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

That Frank, what a mooch!


----------



## JCole311 (May 25, 2005)

Padron Anniversario Maduro 1926 Torpedo

(even better if it is one of the ones that came in the 40th ann. humidor it has a cloth band that is maroonish? and says 40th)

or Padron Millenium


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

The Prince said:


> I would love to try a Cuesta-Rey No. 9 Pyramid with a Cameroon wrapper. These are only available in the limited edition Cuesta-Rey humidor.


These are the Stamford Reserves ya? I think I have some for ya.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Can you send me a cuban sampler containing the cuban in SteelerTown's signature?
> 
> I am however thinking these puppies look quite nice...
> Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Pyramid No. 9 or any of the La Aurora or any candela stick.. I just want to try them all!


And any HdM Dark Sumatra!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Gee Frank I wonder who you would be wanting to grant this wish? :r
> 
> I'll send you one on Tuesday.


 :r It will probably be tuesday before I can taste anything but the dang cremosa. Hack, spit, puke, burp, damn I can taste it again. I got that nasty taste in my mouth from the cremosa and a headache from trying to get something out of the Tamboril..


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> That Frank, what a mooch!


Ain't that the truth Jeff. I've been found out.. :r


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (May 2, 2005)

Not much of a wish list at this point, but I would like to try basicly:

- Anything ISOM
- Anything Ghurka
- Opus xXx

There it is, short and sweet.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

I would really like to try a BTL, Opus X, an Anejo and CAO Black. 

I just bought a Hemmingway Classic and a Ashton VSG that I will be trying once I finally get over this cold that I have that makes every cigar taste very strange. Those were on the to try list but soon will be off


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

moki said:


> These are the Stamford Reserves ya? I think I have some for ya.


Moki, I just traded for some of these. Save your sticks, my friend. Thanks for the generous offer.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Updates:

 Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Sun Grown (any vitola)
 Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 Rosado
 Arturo Fuente 13
 Arturo Fuente God of Fire by Carlito (aww hell, I would take the Don Carlos as well)
 Ashton VSG Estate Reserve Belicioso (any Estate Reserve vitola will do)
 AVO 22
 Fonseca Anteros Corona (already smoked the Don vitola - thanks to Moki)
 Gran Habanos VL
 Cusano C10 Robusto (when they come out)
 Partagas 150
 Graycliff Espresso (Pirate or PG)
 La Luna Fuerte (Natural, Maduro, and African; especially the African Perfecto No.4)

Thanks!
-Matt-


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Updates:
> 
> Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 Rosado


Can someone point me in the direction of some general info on this cigar, I've had no luck in finding out anything about it!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

nathan said:


> I would really like to try a BTL, Opus X, an Anejo and CAO Black.
> 
> I just bought a Hemmingway Classic and a Ashton VSG that I will be trying once I finally get over this cold that I have that makes every cigar taste very strange. Those were on the to try list but soon will be off


Nathan, PM me with an addie and I will take care of those CAO Blacks for you.


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

My list is simple:

Just about anything.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lumpold said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of some general info on this cigar, I've had no luck in finding out anything about it!


 http://people.ambrosiasw.com/~andrew/rare_cigars/rare_cigars-Pages/Image13.html


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

czartim said:


> My list is simple:
> 
> Just about anything.


You _might_ want to narrow that down just a bit to help


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> You _might_ want to narrow that down just a bit to help


I guess you're right. How about, just about anything smokable. Or:

CAO Gold
CAO Corillo
any Torrano
good $2-3 smoke that doesn't leave a bad after taste
something aged so I can compare it to the new sticks I've bought


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

czartim said:


> I guess you're right. How about, just about anything smokable. Or:
> 
> CAO Gold
> CAO Corillo
> ...


Shoot me a pm czartim, I can help with all those except aged sticks......I smoke em' too fast!

:ms NCRM


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

I've been looking for an AVO LE, or anything by AVO for that matter. I've never had one before and I've been looking for a good mild/medium cigar with good nutty flavors.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Jsabbi01 said:


> I've been looking for an AVO LE, or anything by AVO for that matter. I've never had one before and I've been looking for a good mild/medium cigar with good nutty flavors.


I can send you a few that aren't LE's.
PM me your addr.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

I would like to get any of the following:

Puros Indios
Trinidad
Davidoff
CAO Black
Joya De Nicaragua
Padron Anny
Cohiba XV
Macanudo Vintage 1993 or 1997
A. Fuente Añejo
Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro
Gispert


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Ninja Vanish said:


> Gispert


Got ya one.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks Justin, I'll just swing by one day this week or the next and check out your new place and pick up a Gispert, heck, maybe we can even smoke one out in your new backyard. I'll let you know next time I'm in T-Town. Thanks.

I would like to get any of the following:

Puros Indios
Trinidad
Davidoff
CAO Black
Joya De Nicaragua
Padron Anny
Cohiba XV
Macanudo Vintage 1993 or 1997
A. Fuente Añejo
Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro

Thanks


----------



## AlCarbon (Jan 26, 2005)

Couple I would like to try are:

La Aurora 100 anos
Hemmingway maduro
Mr. Bundles PSD4


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

AlCarbon said:


> Couple I would like to try are:
> La Aurora 100 Anos
> Mr. Bundles PSD4


Thinking along the same lines:

Any of the Mr. Bundles faux Cubans
100 Anos
Any Gurkha
Any Anejo

:ms NCRM


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

updated list:

AF Anejo
AF 858 Maduro
Butera Royal Vintage
Camacho Liberty 11/18
Davidoff (any)
Habana Leon
La Aurora Preferidos
Macabi by Sosa
Montecristo White
Oliva Master Blend


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> Gran Habano #4 or whatever the blue box is... :r
> 
> Whoops I guess its a VL Maduro..


03043490000304933359 And it's Tuesday.

Where's my cheeseburger?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

DO you want fries with that?? Or if ya like Burger King, I could send that(lite in the loafer) king up to OHIGHO to deliver??


----------



## refill (Feb 22, 2005)

PuffTheMagicDragon said:


> Not much of a wish list at this point, but I would like to try basicly:
> 
> - Anything ISOM
> - Anything Ghurka
> ...


PM me your addy hill-billy


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

I'd like to try a Cusano Xclusivo. And those new fangled special edition La Glorias.

Camacho and Torano is on my list too. I haven't tried anything from either of them, but I plan on ordering a bunch of samplers and five packs as soon as the humidor thins out a bit.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ninja Vanish said:


> Thanks Justin, I'll just swing by one day this week or the next and check out your new place and pick up a Gispert, heck, maybe we can even smoke one out in your new backyard. I'll let you know next time I'm in T-Town. Thanks.
> 
> I would like to get any of the following:
> 
> ...


Jeremy... Some CAO Black and Puros Indios are on the way... you have to share with Pop though


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

got a nice Camacho Liberty 11/18 in its coffin from Jsabbi01, along with a couple extras - thanks!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I would like to try the Maduro version of the La Perla Black Pearl...I took one to try in the Mixed pass, then accidently gave it to a buddy at a BBQ, thinking it was the natural version. I could trade if anyone had one to send.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

*Updated Wish List:*
Davidoff
Opus X Double Coronas
Montecristo White
5 Vegas Gold
Zino Platinum
H. Upmann 160th Anniversary
H. Upmann Chairman's Reserve
Some different ACID's why not?


----------



## johnnysurvey (Jun 2, 2005)

Sancho Panzo Double Maddie (ANY size)
Montecristo White (ANY size)
Ashton VSG (ANY size)
ERDM Robusto Larga Oscuro

Thats all I can think of.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

johnnysurvey said:


> Sancho Panzo Double Maddie (ANY size)
> Montecristo White (ANY size)
> Ashton VSG (ANY size)
> ERDM Robusto Larga Oscuro
> ...


If you can meet me one day at lunchtime, I can give you a ERDM Larga.

Mel


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

For me it's easy...

Opus X
AF Anejo
AF Don Carlos
Padron 3000 & Ann. 1964
CAO Black
Ashton VSG

Mel


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

I wish for some:

Padron 1964
Torano Exodus 1959
Gurkha Grand Master
Montecristo White
Ashton VSG
Fuente 858
Opus X

Any Sizes


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JDO said:


> I wish for some:
> 
> Padron 1964
> Torano Exodus 1959
> ...


Jason,

I'll put a 1964 in your newbie sampler....hog


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Jason,
> 
> I'll put a 1964 in your newbie sampler....hog


Much obliged :w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Jason,

Got your newbie sampler today...thanks!! 4 nice 'gars, none of which I have tried the particular lines or vitolas...Love trying new stuff.

Your sampler will go out tomorrow...enjoy!

Tom (hog)


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I'd like to try the LFD/Camacho Face Off cigars... sounds interesting to say the least...


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> Got your newbie sampler today...thanks!! 4 nice 'gars, none of which I have tried the particular lines or vitolas...Love trying new stuff.
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoy them.

Thanks for the RG!!


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

I have a humi full of sticks I need to try, but someday I'd like to pick up :

Acid Cold Tea (can't find anything Acid in my area, maybe I'm lucky?)
ERDM (one that a PBS could afford)
Gurkha Dos Capas

A box of Padron Fumas. Some day I'll be able to afford boxes.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I would like to try the Maduro version of the La Perla Black Pearl...I took one to try in the Mixed pass, then accidently gave it to a buddy at a BBQ, thinking it was the natural version. I could trade if anyone had one to send.


Jerry (Dadof3illinois) took care of my wish, and included two of my "wish sticks", along with another vserion of the Black Pearl and a sweet looking Partagas Black Label...thanks Jerry!!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Jerry (Dadof3illinois) took care of my wish, and included two of my "wish sticks", along with another vserion of the Black Pearl and a sweet looking Partagas Black Label...thanks Jerry!!


My pleasure hog, just trying to help a brother out......


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Don Lino Africa - would love to try one or two before springing for a box.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

JDO said:


> I wish for some:
> 
> Padron 1964
> Torano Exodus 1959
> ...


Grand Master or any other barber pole cigar.

Thanks Tom for the the Padron 1964! :w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just about all the fuente's on moki's page


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> Don Lino Africa - would love to try one or two before springing for a box.


Jeff, PM me your address. I can help you out in trying those Africas


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (May 2, 2005)

Just wanted to send out a huge public thank you to refill for the smokes he sent. He sent me a very nice OpusX along with a Partagas Party Short (ISOM). What a fine BOTL. Your kindness will not be overlooked. Thanks again Phil.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> Jeremy... Some CAO Black and Puros Indios are on the way... you have to share with Pop though


Procieate it there Rodster...the Rod Man...Rod o rama, The Rod-Miesteeeer... : :In best Rob Schnieder voice: :


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

catfishm2 said:


> Jeff, PM me your address. I can help you out in trying those Africas


Received these yesterday, Thanks!! Very nice looking cigars, can't wait to try one!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> Received these yesterday, Thanks!! Very nice looking cigars, can't wait to try one!


Glad you got them Jeff. Hope you like them, let me know what you think.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Shortened list:

AF Anejo
Butera Royal Vintage
Camacho Liberty 11/18
Davidoff (any)
Habana Leon
La Aurora Preferidos
Oliva Master Blend


----------



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

Montecristo Afrique (these sound SO good, but I can't seem to find any around)
CAO Italia (people say they're better than the Brazilia)
Bucanero (any... I keep hearing amazing things about these)


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

When you wish upon a star:

Opus X
Ashton VSG
Arturo Fuente Hemingway
Arturo Fuente Anejo
any Dunhill
any Davidoff
Any Graycliff
Partagas Black
CAO Odyssey
Cuesta Ray Pyramid No. 9 any shade
Any Candela Wrapper
Cremosa


A boy can dream can't he?


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

*Updated Wish List:*
Davidoff
Opus X Double Coronas

Thats it!


----------



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

Basil said:


> Montecristo Afrique (these sound SO good, but I can't seem to find any around)
> CAO Italia (people say they're better than the Brazilia)
> Bucanero (any... I keep hearing amazing things about these)


I'd like to add Hemingway Short Story, CAO Odyssey, and Ashton VSG to this list! All cigars I want to try very soon...


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

I am bringing this thread back to life.. I know we have a Make a Wish thread in the Trade/Bomb/Pass forum, but this thread looks like it was lost in teh server crash.

My inspiration was a Graycliff Blue that I smoked tonight which was a gift from Tom(Icehog) - it was a fantastic cigar - I'll buy more if a deal pops up - and brings me down to very few NC cigars on my wishlist - one of the only ones left is:

the new
*Ashton ESG*

I can't wait to try one.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed the Graycliff Pat!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Nooner said:


> one of the only ones left is:
> 
> the new
> *Ashton ESG*


Can't wait to try this as well. I don't think its out yet however.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

I posted my Wishes in the wrong forum....so here it is in the right(Non-Cuban Forum):
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ok here goes:

-Astral TVS
-Bucanero Salsa
-5 Vegas Series "A"
-Bolivar SRO(non-cuban)
-Por Larranga(non cuban)
-La Gloria Cubana(any)


And there it is...Thanks for listening to my wishes......!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

My wish list:

-any Gurkha
-any Graycliff
-any Rocky Patel
-any Indian Tabac
-Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta
-Carlos Torano Tribute '04 Maduro

CBF :w


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

My wish list

All the CAO line


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

My current wishlist:

AF Double Chateau Sungrown
AF Cuban Belicoso
AF Canones Maduro or Natural


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

piperman said:


> My wish list
> 
> All the CAO line


I'll hook you up if you change your avatar back...


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

forgot to add Royal Salute


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

My wish:

any Tatuaje


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

someone needs to bring this thing back to life


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

My Wish List:

-VSG
-Anejo 
-Padron '64 or '24
-CAO Ton Ton


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Habana Leon
Oliva Master Blend 2
Torano Virtuoso
Graycliff crystal or espresso
Griffins Fuerte
LFD Factory Press
LFD Limitado II Oscuro
LFD El Jocko
LGC Reserva Figurados


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I would love to gets my hands on a Fuente BTL, or any of the Anejos.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

I have never tried an Opus X or a CAO Italia


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

Well today I wanted to try a La Gloria Cubana, but the store near my office was sold out. So, that tops my list... for now.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Any AF Anejo
Ashton VSG
Greycliff out of curriosity. I will probably pick up one in a Devil Site Sampler at some point.
Torano 1959 exodus. Cannot find a local shop with them!!!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Habana Leon
> Oliva Master Blend 2
> Torano Virtuoso
> Graycliff crystal or espresso
> ...


PM your addy, I can help you out with these.

Jeff


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> PM your addy, I can help you out with these.
> 
> Jeff


Hey, way to get this moving again!
Are you still wishing for Tatuajes (which I don't have any of), or do you have anything to add?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Hey, way to get this moving again!
> Are you still wishing for Tatuajes (which I don't have any of), or do you have anything to add?


no, I have some Tatuajes now -

but would love to try:
AF Don Carlos #4


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

eh, what the hell.

Onyx Reserve
Camacho Corojo
Padron (anything)
Edge by RP
AF Hemingway between the lines (This is just a crazy dream lol, I heard they're damn rare)


----------



## Smokin-Pepperoni (Jan 16, 2006)

Millow said:


> eh, what the hell.
> 
> Onyx Reserve
> Camacho Corojo
> ...


Eh! whatup to my *****, Young Millow, he's doin big things in tha cigar game. You shood see this man's humi, he's serious wit' it yo.

Peeace :al


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

friggan dream team right here! if i say so lol


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> PM your addy, I can help you out with these.


Got them today, thanks! 4 El Jockos (love the shape), and a Tatuaje, which is another brand I have yet to try.
Thanks again!!!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> I have never tried an Opus X or a CAO Italia


Did anyone grant your wish yet? I can't help with the Opus, but I have some Italias if you want them. PM me and let me know.

Mark


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

torano reserva select
ashton virgin sun grown
la gloria cubana reserva


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Would love to try any of the Tatuaje line.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

CAO Soprano
AF BTL
Torano Exodus 1959
Ashton VSG
LFD Factory Press


Scott


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Bump! I knew it was here somewhere. Wish away! :w



:ms NCRM


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CigarBob's wishes::

Opus X- any--done by hog
Davidoff 1000
CAO Black Storm
AVO XO Intermezzo
Ashton Cabinet Vintage #6
Partagas Ltd. Reserve Decadas No. IV
Onyx Reserve Toro
And Drew Estates Java and Natural Root."

There ya go Bobby!!


----------



## cigarbob (Mar 9, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> CigarBob's wishes::
> 
> Opus X- any--done by hog
> Davidoff 1000
> ...


Just as I hit POST REPLY I noticed that there is a new post and it's my wish list. It actually kinda scared me. But thanks YOU ARE A REAL HELP!!!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> CigarBob's wishes::
> 
> Opus X- any--done by hog
> Davidoff 1000
> ...


I know I can do the Javas, and possibly the Onyx (I'll need to check).

Shoot me a PM.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

MonteCristo- any
or
CAO brazil
thats all for now


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

OilMan said:


> MonteCristo- any
> or
> CAO brazil
> thats all for now


Gotcha covered on the CAO.

Shoot me a PM


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Always seem to have something on my wish list ... darn slippery slope. My latest gotta smoke is a Tatuaje. With any luck, I will have tried one by this time tomorrow.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Davidoff Millennium Blend 
Tatuaje
Anejo Shark
Pepin Blue Label


Over and Out.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I would like to try any of the Pepin blends _except_ the Tats, Cabs, and Miami 8/11's.

:ms NCRM


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

cigarbob said:


> Just as I hit POST REPLY I noticed that there is a new post and it's my wish list. It actually kinda scared me. But thanks YOU ARE A REAL HELP!!!


Bobby...your Opus X is in flight!

DC# 0305 1720 0001 5691 4523


----------



## 7DIG7 (May 5, 2006)

I'm new to the forum so I'm not sure if it's appropriate to "wish" yet but what the heck  

Punch Gran Cru Britania
Montecristo No 3 (DR)
5 Vegas A
Romeo & Julieta Reserva Real


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> I would like to try any of the Pepin blends _except_ the Tats, Cabs, and Miami 8/11's.
> 
> :ms NCRM


I can hook you up with some Blue Label Generosos (toros).
PM me...


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> I can hook you up with some Blue Label Generosos (toros).
> PM me...


Thanks PuffDaddy! PM sent!

:ms NCRM


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

hrmm.
Opus X
Anejo
Hemingway BTL/ or vitolas other than short story/signature.
CurlyHead Deluxe Maduro
CAO Flavors
La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel
any Padrons
any Puros Indios


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Thanks PuffDaddy! PM sent!
> 
> :ms NCRM


Pepins away.....
DC# 0103 8555 7498 3490 8821
Enjoy 'em Greg!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

OilMan said:


> CAO brazil
> thats all for now


Jeremy,

Heading to the post office in a little bit.

DC # 0306 0320 0004 2011 5010


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Thanks. I wont forget it


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> I can hook you up with some Blue Label Generosos (toros).
> PM me...


Yes, he did! Three very nice looking Blue Labels plus a LFD Chisel and an RP Edge Missle. Thank you very much PuffDaddy, you da man! WCAGA!

:ms NCRM


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> Jeremy,
> 
> Heading to the post office in a little bit.
> 
> DC # 0306 0320 0004 2011 5010


Thanks alot!!! cant wait to try it. Even sent me two extras:dr


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Poriggity said:


> AF curly head deluxe
> AF Short story
> Torano Exodus 1959
> JDN Antano 1970
> ...


Had to update my list as Ive gotten to try some.
Scott


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Yes, he did! Three very nice looking Blue Labels plus a LFD Chisel and an RP Edge Missle. Thank you very much PuffDaddy, you da man! WCAGA!
> 
> :ms NCRM


I hope you enjoy the smokes as much as I do! Glad I could grant your wish, Greg


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

My wish is to try the whole CAO line. So far I have not tried the following

65th anniversary
Box pressed tubo cameroon, maduro, or xtreme
eXtreme
Gold
Soprano
Maduro
Crystal Tubo
MX2
Odyssey


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

I had a Gurkha Gran Reserve a week or two back and was very satisfied with the whole cigar. I am now very intrigued w/ :

La Aurora Preferido - Sapphire


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

cigar_040 said:


> I had a Gurkha Gran Reserve a week or two back and was very satisfied with the whole cigar. I am now very intrigued w/ :
> 
> La Aurora Preferido - Sapphire


Hey cig_40, is that the one in the pink, double tapered cigar tube...........


----------



## trnsam (May 23, 2006)

Well being a noob, and only been smoking for 2 months or so it is quite large. But a few would be:
Opus X 
Anything CAO
Anything Davidoff

Still looking for a good shop around here to look at.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I have not tried Bolivar Belicosos Fino, Punch Punch, and RASS. I'm going to have to ask for a box at Christmas time.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

wrinklenuts said:


> I have not tried Bolivar Belicosos Fino, Punch Punch, and RASS. I'm going to have to ask for a box at Christmas time.


You might want to try "the REAL Make A Wish Thread" Just NC's in here...


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

galaga said:


> Hey cig_40, is that the one in the pink, double tapered cigar tube...........


Nope.....it's blue !! It is in a double tapered tube though. With a description like this:

"Sapphire line features a Connecticut wrapper that is aged a full 5 years in a rum barrel"

It just sounds good !!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

cigar_040 said:


> Nope.....it's blue !! It is in a double tapered tube though. With a description like this:
> 
> "Sapphire line features a Connecticut wrapper that is aged a full 5 years in a rum barrel"
> 
> It just sounds good !!


Let me see what I can find.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I noticed that I listed ISOM's in my last post on accident. Here is my NC list:

CAO Extreme
Any Camacho
Padron 6000
Any Don Pepin
RP Edge
RP Sungrown
Litto Gomez


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

I've got you covered on the Padron and the Camacho, pm me with your addy if you want em


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> I've got you covered on the Padron and the Camacho, pm me with your addy if you want em


Thanks for the offer bro. I really appreciate it. PM sent.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I have had a short story. I would like to try one of the larger of the Hemingway line or anything from the Tatuaje line. Thanks.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Poriggity said:


> Had to update my list as Ive gotten to try some.
> Scott


Update to my list again, as I broke down and bought the JDN the other day...

AF Curly Head Deluxe
AF Short Story
Torano Exodus 1959
Torano Exodus Silver

Thats it for now.
Scott


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

wrinklenuts said:


> Thanks for the offer bro. I really appreciate it. PM sent.


On the way.......

DC 03041070000096516439


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow this thread is still around?
I still have yet to try a Tatuaje.... bet they sure are good


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> On the way.......
> 
> DC 03041070000096516439


I received your package last night. Thank you very very much! You are way to generous. I can't wait to try these!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Alright bastages keep asking, want to provide something, thought I could cover yens Zack but alas I smoked the last Hemmingway.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

floydp said:


> Alright bastages keep asking, want to provide something, thought I could cover yens Zack but alas I smoked the last Hemmingway.


No worries Frank. I know they are just rebanded Cremosa's!!!:dr

Just kidding.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

cigar_040 said:


> Nope.....it's blue !! It is in a double tapered tube though. With a description like this:
> 
> "Sapphire line features a Connecticut wrapper that is aged a full 5 years in a rum barrel"
> 
> It just sounds good !!


Found 'em, now I just got to get you some batteries, you already got the AstroGlide, right?


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> No worries Frank. I know they are just rebanded Cremosa's!!!:dr
> 
> Just kidding.


I can hook you up with a Hemi Classic , pm with your addy if that works


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Very kind of you. Pm sent.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Kayak_Rat said:


> No worries Frank. I know they are just rebanded Cremosa's!!!:dr
> 
> Just kidding.


I thought those dang things tasted funny..:r

Nice pick up Vic.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

galaga said:


> Found 'em, now I just got to get you some batteries, you already got the AstroGlide, right?


.......................:r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> I thought those dang things tasted funny..:r
> 
> Nice pick up Vic.


you guys aren't supposed to tell him stuff like that!!! How am I supposed to stow away all the good cigars if you keep telling him what I'm doing?? geeeesh guys.. get a clue!! :r :r


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Very kind of you. Pm sent.


On the way, Kayak along with a tagalong...0304 1070 0000 9651 5258


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

galaga said:


> Found 'em


This should've been a red flag !!! I was expecting 1 cigar hence "found it"

Found 'em = 3 !! Another CS math/grammar lesson.....

Thank you very much Rick for the Sapphire and for the extra two, that maduro looks sweet and the Nestor looks dark and tempting. Have to resist and let rest from the trip out here.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Opus X
RyJ (besides the Reserve Real)
Royal Jamacia Gold
COA Sopranno edition
Punch
any kind of daily quick (15-30 minute) smoke
CAO 65th Anniversary
Rocky Patel Sun Grown
CAO Mx2
CAO Italia
CAO Black
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992/Sungrown
Hemingway Short Story,
MonteCristo any of them
Bolivar (1994) (I think this is a NC)
Indian Tabac Limited Reserve (1999)
Natural by Drew Estate Egg -
and a decent cutter
and a place for some ISOM coffee.....

wow I feel bad that my list is so long


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

cigar_040 said:


> This should've been a red flag !!! I was expecting 1 cigar hence "found it"
> 
> Found 'em = 3 !! Another CS math/grammar lesson.....
> 
> Thank you very much Rick for the Sapphire and for the extra two, that maduro looks sweet and the Nestor looks dark and tempting. Have to resist and let rest from the trip out here.


ENJOY C_40. WGACA.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

why do I feel like I always kill threads


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I know there are new members that missed this


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

Im still a beginner so pretty much anything really, i would like to get at least 1 ISOM in my humidor to begin aging...


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Besides the usual suspects, opusX, anejo shark, padron 1926, my realistic wish list is:

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
Gurkha Legend


I hear good things about both of these but have never stepped up to buy.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Some tips for the newer guys:

Follow Anita's protocol before postings wishes - *Address Book Protocol: 100 posts/60 day membership/participation in NST or Trade*.

Establish reputation _before_ asking for sticks. Else you will get flamed, most likely by me. This is a very generous group here, patience will get you far.

Pay attention to the threads your posting in. This is a non-cuban wishlist, there is a cuban wishlist in the habanos forum.

Try to grant a wish. Too many people post wishes but never take the time to grant them.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Some tips for the newer guys:
> 
> Follow Anita's protocol before postings wishes - *Address Book Protocol: 100 posts/60 day membership/participation in NST or Trade*.
> 
> ...


:tpd: who IMHO just made a very wise post


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> and a place for some ISOM coffee.....
> 
> (


Just some friendly advice Loki.....IMO asking for a source for ISOM coffee is no different than asking for an ISOM source for cigars which I am sure you have heard is a big NO NO here. The embargo makes ALL ISOM products illegal in this country, not just cigars.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry for posting without meeting the requirements, I read them but missed that part. 

Also, I was in no way asking for cigars, just posting my personal wish list. I didn't know that meant you were asking for them. Those are just ones I have my eye on and have never smoked.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> Just some friendly advice Loki.....IMO asking for a source for ISOM coffee is no different than asking for an ISOM source for cigars which I am sure you have heard is a big NO NO here. The embargo makes ALL ISOM products illegal in this country, not just cigars.


I wasn't asking per say. Just putting it out there if anyone would happen to know a place that sells it, not necessarily where one buys there. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=26191 as you can see, I'm quite careful when it comes to ISOM issues. Also I searched for that thread and was unable to find it. If anyone could link me that would be wonderful.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> I wasn't asking per say. Just putting it out there if anyone would happen to know a place that sells it, not necessarily where one buys there. .


exactly what is your point, and what is the difference? You are asking for someone here FOR SOURCES.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> exactly what is your point, and what is the difference? You are asking for someone here FOR SOURCES.


I'm making the distinction between a general source "here is a group of sites that sell it" vs ones one private source "hey where do you get yours". Either way I was wrong and if I could remove it from the list I would.

[Open]
flamesuiton
[/code]


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

[OT] Loki said:


> I wasn't asking per say. Just putting it out there if anyone would happen to know a place that sells it, not necessarily where one buys there. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=26191 as you can see, I'm quite careful when it comes to ISOM issues. Also I searched for that thread and was unable to find it. If anyone could link me that would be wonderful.


If your asking about the Cuban coffee sold in South Florida that is not illegal. They have to main brands Pilon or Bustelo. I hope I read the thread right and did not mean to insult anyone. If you meant something else I am sorry.

If you know how to make it let me know and I will get you some numbers so you can order some.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> I'm making the distinction between a general source "here is a group of sites that sell it" vs ones one private source "hey where do you get yours". Either way I was wrong and if I could remove it from the list I would.
> 
> [Open]
> flamesuiton
> [/code]


Sorry, still confused. So it's okay to ask for MULTIPLE sources in your mind, but not okay to just ask for one source? Hey man, I'm just trying to help you stay out of trouble. The thread you refer me to you is just another example where SOME members thought you were fishing for sources. So now it looks like you are fishing for sources in this thread as well again...take the advice for what it's worth, but I know what I think after reading those two threads:2


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Is anybody willing to part with a Pepin Blue Label. These things are like hens teeth.

Thanks


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> Sorry, still confused. So it's okay to ask for MULTIPLE sources in your mind, but not okay to just ask for one source? Hey man, I'm just trying to help you stay out of trouble. The thread you refer me to you is just another example where SOME members thought you were fishing for sources. So now it looks like you are fishing for sources in this thread as well again...take the advice for what it's worth, but I know what I think after reading those two threads:2


The thread I linked had NOTHING to do with asking anyone for sources. Ask anyone who pmed me if I asked for a source, didn't happen, never will. I made a mistake here and I've admitted to that. If I could remove that part of my post I would do so. Also, check your PMs


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PadronMe said:


> Is anybody willing to part with a Pepin Blue Label. These things are like hens teeth.
> 
> Thanks


Pester TxMatt, i know he's holding out on us


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

wrinklenuts said:


> RP Edge


Were you able to get this one yet?


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Nope, not yet. I'd love to try one though.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

wrinklenuts said:


> Nope, not yet. I'd love to try one though.


I think my b&m is closed today but next time they are open I'll take a look and see if they still have them in stock.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> Is anybody willing to part with a Pepin Blue Label. These things are like hens teeth.
> 
> Thanks


I can hook you up. I'm going to end up giving away more of these than I smoke  
PM sent


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

wrinklenuts said:


> Nope, not yet. I'd love to try one though.


They have the Edge lite in stock, and the Maduro and Corojo (i think) coming in this week. Do you have a preference?


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I've really been wanting to try the Corojo. I don't want you to go buy one for me though bro. If someone already had one in their stash that they wanted to part with, that would be cool but not to go out and buy one. I really appreciate the offer though bro. You are really too nice.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

wrinklenuts said:


> I've really been wanting to try the Corojo. I don't want you to go buy one for me though bro. If someone already had one in their stash that they wanted to part with, that would be cool but not to go out and buy one. I really appreciate the offer though bro. You are really too nice.


 I have one of the "corojo", I think, not sure how to tell, in my humi now, but it hasn't been all that well taken care of. I'd be more than happy to send you a fresh one since I want to get the madro for myself anyway. Send me your addy if you want.

How do I tell if I have the corojo or not?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> On the way, Kayak along with a tagalong...0304 1070 0000 9651 5258


Thank you sir. You are very generous. Got my end while I was out of town, but are now resting comfortably in my humi.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> I have one of the "corojo", I think, not sure how to tell, in my humi now, but it hasn't been all that well taken care of. I'd be more than happy to send you a fresh one since I want to get the madro for myself anyway. Send me your addy if you want.
> 
> How do I tell if I have the corojo or not?


Corojo wrappers = reddish hue
Maduro wrappers = dark brown/chocolatey brown


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> Corojo wrappers = reddish hue
> Maduro wrappers = dark brown/chocolatey brown


Thanks. I have the corojo. And once my boxes come and my store gets them back in, I'll be sending to wrinkle


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Went down to the store today still not in. They were ordered on monday so I'm hoping for soon.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> I can hook you up. I'm going to end up giving away more of these than I smoke
> PM sent


On the way Kyle, Enjoy bro :w


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Turns out they aren't getting the Cussano any time soon, but they are getting in the vintage 1990 I think he said


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Looking to try the AF Anejo line...these are the only AF's I haven't tried and a Havana Leon or Havana Soul. These Pepin Garcia smokes have been talked up lately in some circles. I do believe someone spilled the beans on another thread. wink wink.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

bump to someones wishes filled


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

Camacho Corojo (I've had the tinned mini's which i like alot, can't find a fullsize single here though)
CAO Brazilia
Anything Avo


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

PM me your addy. I can hook you up on the brazilia. I wished for the same thing. I have been gifted a few and smoked them all with enjoyment. I will pick you one up in the morning. 

Jeremy


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

OilMan said:


> PM me your addy. I can hook you up on the brazilia. I wished for the same thing. I have been gifted a few and smoked them all with enjoyment. I will pick you one up in the morning.
> 
> Jeremy


I just meant that for anyone who had those kicking around that they wanted to get rid of, I don't want you to go out and spend money on me


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Nah, Gives me an excuse to go shopping. I will go get it though. Just thought I would repay the favor that was passed to me.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

StudentSmoker said:


> Looking to try the AF Anejo line...these are the only AF's I haven't tried and a Havana Leon or Havana Soul. These Pepin Garcia smokes have been talked up lately in some circles. I do believe someone spilled the beans on another thread. wink wink.


send an addy, i'll hook you up


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

OilMan said:


> Nah, Gives me an excuse to go shopping. I will go get it though. Just thought I would repay the favor that was passed to me.




Pretty good stick huh..........!
Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Oh yeah, it was nice. Thanks again


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Can we please sticky this...I'm tired of searching for it at the bottom of the page.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> Can we please sticky this...I'm tired of searching for it at the bottom of the page.


I was just going to say this


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Got a package today from jgross001. What a great BOTL! Not only does he hook a wish up 3 fold, but throws in some ISOM's just for good measure. Toss him some RG when you get a chance.

1 X Habana Leon Torpedo
1 X Habana Leon Corona
1 X Sancti Spiritus (another Pepin Garcia smoke)
1 X RJ Exhibicion No. 4
1 X Jose L. Piedra Conserva

Thanks Jeffrey.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> Got a package today from jgross001. What a great BOTL! Not only does he hook a wish up 3 fold, but throws in some ISOM's just for good measure. Toss him some RG when you get a chance.
> 
> 1 X Habana Leon Torpedo
> 1 X Habana Leon Corona
> ...


damn nice list


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> damn nice list


Yeah man...quite explosive. Might as well been a BOMB!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

still no luck getting this stikied?


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

Millow said:


> Camacho Corojo (I've had the tinned mini's which i like alot, can't find a fullsize single here though)
> CAO Brazilia
> Anything Avo


Just wanting to add an RP edge maduro or corojo.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

lets get more wishes filled here


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Updated list.

Padilla robusto
La aroura Saphire perfecto 
Torano Virtuiso any size
La aroura principes the little cigars


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I can hook you up with the Torano Virtuoso. 
Shoot me a PM


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> I can hook you up with the Torano Virtuoso.
> Shoot me a PM


On the way Steven. Enjoy!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> Opus X
> RyJ (besides the Reserve Real)
> Royal Jamacia Gold
> COA Sopranno edition
> ...


updated list


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Guess I'll update my list-

Opus X
RP Edge
RP Olde World (purdy packaging)
ERDM - any
White Owl Peach














Anyone catch that last one?:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

czartim said:


> Anyone catch that last one?:r


I did ....want me to pick you up a couple at Walgreens? They come in their own little box....


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I did ....want me to pick you up a couple at Walgreens? They come in their own little box....


I keed. How about some chocolate Phillies?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

bump for more wishes


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

tech-ninja said:


> My wish is to try the whole CAO line. So far I have not tried the following
> 
> 65th anniversary
> Box pressed tubo cameroon, maduro, or xtreme
> ...


Tech-Ninja if no one has helped you with your list PM me. I am a CAO whore and can help you with a few of those.

Shawn


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

The only NCs I am dying to try would be any Opus X or a Padron 26 or 64 since I cant find them accept online.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Tech-Ninja if no one has helped you with your list PM me. I am a CAO whore and can help you with a few of those.
> 
> Shawn


Bump so this is not lost or missed.


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

A short list, but all smokes Im very unlikely to find in Europe:

Arturo Fuente God of Fire 
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Sun Grown 
Arturo Fuente King B
CAO Soprano
CAO Maduro Corona


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Bump so this is not lost or missed.


PM sent! Thanks!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

tech-ninja said:


> PM sent! Thanks!


Pm replied 

Package going out Monday, I got your back brother.

Shawn


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

bump for more wishes being filled


----------



## cigarbob (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll update my list:


Opus X (not xXx)
Ashton VSG or ESG 
La Aurora 1495
Any Davidoff
CAO Sopranos
Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve
FFOX Forbidden 
Any Gurhka

Thanks.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

cigarbob said:


> I'll update my list:
> 
> Opus X (not xXx)
> Ashton VSG or ESG
> ...


I have a few Gurkhas I can send you. PM me your address.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

here's mine:

Ashton ESG (don't know if many people have these yet though)
Fuente Fuente Opus X Reserva D'Chateau
Davidoff Anniversero
Davidoff Special R
Zino Platinum Crown Double Grande
Zino Classic Double Corona
Perdomo La Tradicion Reserve Champagne EpicureXXO Titanium
CAO Sopranos
Padron 1964 Anni
Padron 1926 Anni


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Err.... was looking through my Humi while picking out the Gurkhas, and realized I don't have nearly the variety of Gurkhas that I thought I did. I can send you the ones I have (ie mostly Class Regent Robustos) Or you can wait and I will get you other ones (I buy a lot of Gurkhas).


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

only NC im interested in trying would be any opus x


----------



## cigarbob (Mar 9, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> Err.... was looking through my Humi while picking out the Gurkhas, and realized I don't have nearly the variety of Gurkhas that I thought I did. I can send you the ones I have (ie mostly Class Regent Robustos) Or you can wait and I will get you other ones (I buy a lot of Gurkhas).


Send me a Gurkha or two, and then whatever you really like right now. Is that good??


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> here's mine:
> 
> Ashton ESG (don't know if many people have these yet though)
> Fuente Fuente Opus X Reserva D'Chateau
> ...


I've got a couple Opus X #4......is that close enough?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Opus X
RyJ (besides the Reserve Real)
Royal Jamacia Gold
COA Sopranno edition
Punch
Rocky Patel Sun Grown
CAO cx2
CAO Italia
CAO Black
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992/Sungrown
Hemingway Short Story,
Natural by Drew Estate Egg -

repost of my list


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> Opus X
> RyJ (besides the Reserve Real)
> Royal Jamacia Gold
> COA Sopranno edition
> ...


If you are next in line, I've got you covered. I'm not sure who's next, but if its you, give me a PM and prepare to be slapped.:sl


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok, who in this thread has fulfilled someone's dream and has yet to recieve any 'gars. Priority goes to those who have fulfilled someone else's wish first. I am ready to slap someone around so that I may be slapped in return. Speak up folks, who do we owe cigars too?


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

cigarbob said:


> Send me a Gurkha or two, and then whatever you really like right now. Is that good??


Sounds good. I'll send them out later this week.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Ok, who in this thread has fulfilled someone's dream and has yet to recieve any 'gars. Priority goes to those who have fulfilled someone else's wish first. I am ready to slap someone around so that I may be slapped in return. Speak up folks, who do we owe cigars too?


I'm about to fulfill someone's wish, if that counts for anything.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> If you are next in line, I've got you covered. I'm not sure who's next, but if its you, give me a PM and prepare to be slapped.:sl


I didn't realize that we had a list....I thought it was just a PIF. Sorry bout that. I'm still getting used to how things work around here. I'll go sit in a corner


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> I'm about to fulfill someone's wish, if that counts for anything.


Yes it does count. I may be a newb, but as far as I know, when you fulfill someone's wish, you are next in line to be smacked around a little. Afterall, you deserve it.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> I didn't realize that we had a list....I thought it was just a PIF. Sorry bout that. I'm still getting used to how things work around here. I'll go sit in a corner


I'm still getting the hang of things too, but I think that having a list in this thread would make it much easier. That way we could easily tell who's deserving of a a$$ whooping! If Buca has fulfilled or is about to fulfill someone's list, he should be next, unless someone before him hasn't been "payed back" yet. If I'm out of line or off the mark, someone please let me know. I just wanna help make this thread better and easier to follow if possible. Bucasmoker, when you send out your smokes, let us know, then post your wishlist and we'll see that your payed back in full.:bx


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> I'm still getting the hang of things too, but I think that having a list in this thread would make it much easier. That way we could easily tell who's deserving of a a$$ whooping! If Buca has fulfilled or is about to fulfill someone's list, he should be next, unless someone before him hasn't been "payed back" yet. If I'm out of line or off the mark, someone please let me know. I just wanna help make this thread better and easier to follow if possible. Bucasmoker, when you send out your smokes, let us know, then post your wishlist and we'll see that your payed back in full.:bx


I assumed it was like the real make a wish thread:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=441875&postcount=608

either way when I'm at the b&m tomorrow I'll see how much the edge costs there and see if I can send a few out


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> I assumed it was like the real make a wish thread:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=441875&postcount=608
> 
> either way when I'm at the b&m tomorrow I'll see how much the edge costs there and see if I can send a few out


Well, crap! There I was thinking I was being smart and stuff. Oh well. OT, I believe you've had a list for a while, so PM me your addy, and I'll see what I can drum up.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Well, crap! There I was thinking I was being smart and stuff. Oh well. OT, I believe you've had a list for a while, so PM me your addy, and I'll see what I can drum up.


you sure? I don't want to impose.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> you sure? I don't want to impose.


You're not imposing. What you ARE doing though is getting ready to get smacked. PM me your addy, I've got some 'gars with your name on them.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Yes it does count. I may be a newb, but as far as I know, when you fulfill someone's wish, you are next in line to be smacked around a little. Afterall, you deserve it.


I dont think this is a next in line sort of thing. THere is a MAW/PIF in the Trades/Bombs forum... I think this is just listing your wishes and if someone has a few extras laying around, you fulfill someone's wish. Not a PIF sort of thing, more of a generosity of the jungle bit.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> I dont think this is a next in line sort of thing. THere is a MAW/PIF in the Trades/Bombs forum... I think this is just listing your wishes and if someone has a few extras laying around, you fulfill someone's wish. Not a PIF sort of thing, more of a generosity of the jungle bit.


Looks like I'm learning a little bit tonight, LOL. I had 'em confused.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> You're not imposing. What you ARE doing though is getting ready to get smacked. PM me your addy, I've got some 'gars with your name on them.


PM sent. I'm going to try and hook a few BOTL up here shortly.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> PM sent. I'm going to try and hook a few BOTL up here shortly.


Cool, I should have something out on Wed. Hope I didn't confuse things any.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I'm hoping I can get wrinklenuts wish for an edge fullfilled soon


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> PM sent. I'm going to try and hook a few BOTL up here shortly.


Alright, here ya go. 
0305 2200 0000 7793 9856 
There 'may' be a couple extras in there too. Not much, but thought I'd include a hitchhiker or two.
Ray


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Alright, here ya go.
> 0305 2200 0000 7793 9856
> There 'may' be a couple extras in there too. Not much, but thought I'd include a hitchhiker or two.
> Ray


Thanks in advance. I know I don't deserve what you've sent me. I'll be out of town when this hits so I'm schooling the g/f on how to take care of them  :w


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> Thanks in advance. I know I don't deserve what you've sent me. I'll be out of town when this hits so I'm schooling the g/f on how to take care of them  :w


I can come over and teach her the proper ways of handling a cigar :naughty:


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> I can come over and teach her the proper ways of handling a cigar :naughty:


boston to state college.....that's a bit of a haul


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> boston to state college.....that's a bit of a haul


Jinx has done longer


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> Jinx has done longer


oh :noes: you didn't


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> Thanks in advance. I know I don't deserve what you've sent me. I'll be out of town when this hits so I'm schooling the g/f on how to take care of them  :w


I think you'll like 'em. Lemme know when you get 'em and post pics. Reviews would be cool too, cuz there's a couple I haven't smoked yet.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> I think you'll like 'em. Lemme know when you get 'em and post pics. Reviews would be cool too, cuz there's a couple I haven't smoked yet.


I just finished setting up a make shift humidor so the g/f can start getting them all set up for me. I'lll be out of town from thursday till monday, so I'll post pics/reviews when i get back


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Id love to try the Padron Aniversarios as well as a Camacho Liberty.

Unfortunately, budget constraints and lack of availability locally are keeping me from picking them up.

Funny how cigars have a tendency to lead to budget problems :r


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

xxwaldoxx said:


> Id love to try the Padron Aniversarios as well as a Camacho Liberty.
> 
> Unfortunately, budget constraints and lack of availability locally are keeping me from picking them up.
> 
> Funny how cigars have a tendency to lead to budget problems :r


I've got a couple of Anny's I can spare, pm me your addy!

:ms NCRM


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks NCRM!

Can someone help me out here


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to NCRadioMan again.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

xxwaldoxx said:


> Thanks NCRM!
> 
> Can someone help me out here


Ill help you out


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

My wish list would have to contain:

Tatuaje
5 vegas
Ashton VSG
Fuente Don Carlos
Fuente Sun Grown
Padron's
Torano
Monte whites
Monte plats

Not looking for expensive or rare stuff, just stuff I haven't tried yet.....of course expensive and rare stuff is always accepted.:w


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Should have mentioned this to me before, you should be receiving a tatuaje regios and a monte platinum toro any day now - so you can cross those off of your list for now. When I get my box of tatuaje noellas, I will have to send you some as well.

Thanks again for the Gurka and the other smokes.

Edit: delivery confirmation says they have been delivered


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> My wish list would have to contain:
> 
> 5 vegas
> Ashton VSG
> ...


bump and edit


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Should have mentioned this to me before, you should be receiving a tatuaje regios and a monte platinum toro any day now - so you can cross those off of your list for now. When I get my box of tatuaje noellas, I will have to send you some as well.
> 
> Thanks again for the Gurka and the other smokes.
> 
> Edit: delivery confirmation says they have been delivered


Awsome! Just remember though, deals are deals, but your startin' to open up a whole new can o' worms. Retaliation can be quite harsh in the jungle.:mn :mn :sl


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Awsome! Just remember though, deals are deals, but your startin' to open up a whole new can o' worms. Retaliation can be quite harsh in the jungle.:mn :mn :sl


Sure Sure. I'm shaking in my boots over here. You don't scare me. Enjoy your first tatuaje.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Sure Sure. I'm shaking in my boots over here. You don't scare me. Enjoy your first tatuaje.


I most definitely will. Thanks again.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright Bob, I am sending your package tomorrow. It doesn't have nearly the amount of Gurkhas I thought it would (only one, but it's my favorite one if that means anything to you ) I am sending a few other good sticks for you though, so you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> My wish list would have to contain:
> 
> 5 vegas
> Ashton VSG
> ...


I can do a pair of Torano Exodus Gold's
and i think i may have a couple 5 Vegas i can send (Almost positive i have a Series A, pretty sure i have a red label, and may even have a gold)

If your interested, shoot me a PM with your address and il try to get them out this weekend.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Ashton ESG (don't know if many people have these yet though)
Fuente Fuente Opus X Reserva D'Chateau
Davidoff Anniversero
Davidoff Special R
Zino Platinum Crown Double Grande
Zino Classic Double Corona
XXO Titanium
CAO Sopranos
Padron 1964 Anni
Padron 1926 Anni


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

xxwaldoxx said:


> I can do a pair of Torano Exodus Gold's
> and i think i may have a couple 5 Vegas i can send (Almost positive i have a Series A, pretty sure i have a red label, and may even have a gold)
> 
> If your interested, shoot me a PM with your address and il try to get them out this weekend.


You've been PM'ed. Thanks very much!


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> You've been PM'ed. Thanks very much!


Im going to drop off your package at the post office this afternoon. You should have it Monday/Tuesday.

When i got home from work i checked my loose cigars. I didnt have a 5 Vegas gold to send you like i though i might have. Sorry about that, but i did have the Classic (red) and Series A.

Enjoy :w

EDIT:
I forgot to mention, ill post a DC when i get home later on this afternoon.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I recieved the package from 4wheel today but I'm not home to see what is in it. I'll report back late monday with pics!

I just got the list from my g/f who is at the aprtment with the cigars:
"punch imported rare corojo"
"serie D No.4 partagas-habana"
"fuente opus x"
"montecristo habana"
"feito Brazilia a mao"

Really, the opus would have been enough, there was no need to send the cubans but thank you. I am floored.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> I recieved the package from 4wheel today but I'm not home to see what is in it. I'll report back late monday with pics!
> 
> I just got the list from my g/f who is at the aprtment with the cigars:
> "punch imported rare corojo"
> ...


The monte is a #5, just a little guy, and the "feito Brazilia a mao" is a CAO Brazillia GOL. Hope you enjoy 'em, and don't forget the reviews.
Ray


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Ray,

DC# 03060320000438301450

Again, Enjoy :w


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

xxwaldoxx said:


> Ray,
> 
> DC# 03060320000438301450
> 
> Again, Enjoy :w


Awsome! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

any kind of the following
diamond crown maximus
opus x 
la aurora


----------



## cigarbob (Mar 9, 2006)

BUCAS, 

Got yours today!!! They look yummy!!:dr Thanks.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

cigarbob said:


> BUCAS,
> 
> Got yours today!!! They look yummy!!:dr Thanks.


Smokinpoke are you u next for you wish to be fullfilled? if so I would to join in on this so i can post. If not can someone let me know where I would fall in line if possible. Thxs "DETROIT" :SM


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Smokinpoke are you u next for you wish to be fullfilled? if so I would to join in on this so i can post. If not can someone let me know where I would fall in line if possible. Thxs "DETROIT" :SM


as said before, this isn't a "next in line"/PIF thread. There is one in the Cigar Pass/Bomb forum. This is just post your wish and hope it gets fulfilled sort of thread.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok cool im sending him a PM now.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok cool im sending him a PM now.


Post in here what wish you are taking care of, so everyone knows.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

xxwaldoxx said:


> I can do a pair of Torano Exodus Gold's
> and i think i may have a couple 5 Vegas i can send (Almost positive i have a Series A, pretty sure i have a red label, and may even have a gold)
> 
> If your interested, shoot me a PM with your address and il try to get them out this weekend.


I got your package in the mail today. Thanks a bunch! I'm very eager to try all those smokes. What's the tubed cigar? That was a very nice selection, I can't thank you enough.
Ray


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> Post in here what wish you are taking care of, so everyone knows.


Im sending Smokinpoke a PM to get his addy to fullfill his request.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> I got your package in the mail today. Thanks a bunch! I'm very eager to try all those smokes. What's the tubed cigar? That was a very nice selection, I can't thank you enough.
> Ray


No problem, glad you liked the selection.

The tubo is an H. Upmann #40 Cristal


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I finally got to see the selection that 4wheel sent me and damn they look good. That montie #5 isn't long for this world.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> I finally got to see the selection that 4wheel sent me and damn they look good. That montie #5 isn't long for this world.


Hope you enjoy 'em!:w


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

I got my package from Greg (NCRM) last night and was blown away. Not only did he send me the Padrons i was looking forward to trying, also sent a few others to keep them company in the mail.

PAM Principe
PAN Principe
REO Chairman
Parti Short (Nov. 05)
SCHD El Principe (Feb. 06)


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Glad they arrived in good condition. Enjoy 'em Walt!


:ms NCRM


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

xxwaldoxx said:


> I got my package from Greg (NCRM) last night and was blown away. Not only did he send me the Padrons i was looking forward to trying, also sent a few others to keep them company in the mail.
> 
> PAM Principe
> PAN Principe
> ...


Wow those look amazing.

I still can't decide if I like the maduro or the natural wrapper better.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Smokinpoke your package will be going out tomorrow morning, I had to make a cincinnati run (work) first thing in the morning.:z


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok smokinpoke Your package has been shipped out. DC# 0103 8555 7497 7710 7695, hope u enjoy the smokes. :w


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

run for your lives.
View attachment 7285


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

U might not have to run for shelter , just walk. Well I guess I'm up so any of the following will do me fine : DIAMOND CROWN MAXIMUS 
Joya De Nicaragua
Padron 26,64 natural
Royal Jamaica Royal Rojo
or any other strong smokes I can try. Still a lil new to this so I'm just looking for same diferent smokes, thxs


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U might not have to run for shelter , just walk. Well I guess I'm up so any of the following will do me fine : DIAMOND CROWN MAXIMUS
> Joya De Nicaragua
> Padron 26,64 natural
> Royal Jamaica Royal Rojo
> or any other strong smokes I can try. Still a lil new to this so I'm just looking for same diferent smokes, thxs


I would hook you up with some JdN's, but my B&M is out of the good ones.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> I would hook you up with some JdN's, but my B&M is out of the good ones.


Thanks anyway im just sit here:s and wait


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thanks anyway im just sit here:s and wait


The owner loves those smokes too, so its only a matter of time. I need some to age in the humi too.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> The owner loves those smokes too, so its only a matter of time. I need some to age in the humi too.


Guess im willing to try something a lil different at this point. 4Wheel


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Guess im willing to try something a lil different at this point. 4Wheel


Alright, been re-arranging the humidor tonight, I can hook you up with a padron 1926 #35 natural, but you will have to let it rest a couple of weeks as I just recently went through the freezing process (I normally wait 3-4 weeks). If this is alright with you, send me a PM and I will try to send the package out tomorrow. As allows, I will include a couple extra stowaways (the CS way).

I thought I had a couple of the #6's, but I guess my inventory was wrong. Must have smoked them in my sleep, I hate it when that happens.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Alright, been re-arranging the humidor tonight, I can hook you up with a padron 1926 #35 natural, but you will have to let it rest a couple of weeks as I just recently went through the freezing process (I normally wait 3-4 weeks). If this is alright with you, send me a PM and I will try to send the package out tomorrow. As allows, I will include a couple extra stowaways (the CS way).
> 
> I thought I had a couple of the #6's, but I guess my inventory was wrong. Must have smoked them in my sleep, I hate it when that happens.


LOL Oh that happens to you to. PM sent Thxs. Cigars sitting in my humi is never a problem.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL Oh that happens to you to. PM sent Thxs. Cigars sitting in my humi is never a problem.


Should be able to get the package out tomorrow, assuming I make it to the post office, otherwise thursday for sure.

How does this work, do I make a wish now or wait until I send the package?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Should be able to get the package out tomorrow, assuming I make it to the post office, otherwise thursday for sure.
> 
> How does this work, do I make a wish now or wait until I send the package?


Either U post the DC# the request or jus ask now.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Package is prepared and will be mailed out tomorrow, will post DC number after I mail the package.

I would love to get my hands on the elusive anejo #77 shark.

Otherwise:
Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto or Double Robusto
Padilla Miami 8/11 Robusto
Padilla Habano Robusto
Tatuaje Gran Cojonu 
OpusX Robusto
Davidoff Millenium Blend Robusto or Petit Corona

If you can't tell I prefer petit coronas and robustos/toros. I don't really have time to smoke anything larger just yet and am still trying to decide whether or not I actually like smoking torpedo shaped cigars. I realized this is kind of ironic considering I go by montecristo#2, trust me I don't really know what to make of it either. Maybe it is just a phase. 

thanks


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> Wow those look amazing.
> 
> I still can't decide if I like the maduro or the natural wrapper better.


:dr OHHHH...that one on the far right looks very nice...what is it exactly?


----------



## Dboato99 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey I wish I had:

OpusX
CAO Soprano
CAO Criollo
Gurkha
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte
Red Dot(Come on who wouldn't)
:gn


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Package is prepared and will be mailed out tomorrow, will post DC number after I mail the package.
> 
> I would love to get my hands on the elusive anejo #77 shark.
> 
> ...


Detroit: DC: 0306 0320 0003 7107 0826

Anyone want to fulfill my wish? All I want for christmas is a shark, yeh yeh.

Anyone ever smoked a tatuaje gran cojonu, I have not seen these at my local B&M which seems to carry ever other vitola. A 60 ring gauge just sounds enormous. That might be too much tatuaje goodness. :dr


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

txmatt said:


> I found what could be a more obtainable cigar to add to my wish list. See if anyone can find one of these beauties! I have recently been sampling a variety of their cigars and I am on a real LfD kick right now..
> 
> Litto Gomez Diez Cubano (probably the easiest to find)
> La Flor Dominicana Limitado
> ...


I have one of those "pigtails" that you have pictured there, got it at a LDF event about a year ago.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Detroit: DC: 0306 0320 0003 7107 0826
> 
> Anyone want to fulfill my wish? All I want for christmas is a shark, yeh yeh.
> 
> Anyone ever smoked a tatuaje gran cojonu, I have not seen these at my local B&M which seems to carry ever other vitola. A 60 ring gauge just sounds enormous. That might be too much tatuaje goodness. :dr


Ok cool thxs #2. Did any1 answer up 4 your request.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

The posts about aged Opus have got me curious. I would like to try one with a lil age on it. I know this is a hot commodity so I would be willing to trade or some other form of reimbursement.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok cool thxs #2. Did any1 answer up 4 your request.


Let me know when they arrive, so I know they made it there safely.

So far know one has come forward to fulfill my wish, maybe I should start expanding my list.

I would also like to try a cohiba sublime, RyJ Edicion Limitada 2005 Petit Piramides. . . - oh wait, sorry that is a different thread, my bad. I'm just messing around, I actually want some NC these days, always looking for good smokes I can buy at the local B&M on a saturday.

To add to the list:
Any Anejo
Master Blends #2
Any premium cigar from Nicaragua
CAO Brazilia (something around a robusto size)


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Let me know when they arrive, so I know they made it there safely.
> 
> So far know one has come forward to fulfill my wish, maybe I should start expanding my list.
> 
> ...


ok now someone should jump on that.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Detroit, package should have arrived yesterday, did you get it OK?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Detroit, package should have arrived yesterday, did you get it OK?


Let me check im on my way home in 30minutes.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Dboato99 said:


> Hey I wish I had:
> 
> OpusX
> CAO Soprano
> ...


Damn neighbors.............. j/k 

Today is your lucky day, pm me and it's a done deal !!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Detroit, package should have arrived yesterday, did you get it OK?


Monte I got them, I will post after I take the pics thxs again.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Let me know when they arrive, so I know they made it there safely.
> 
> So far know one has come forward to fulfill my wish, maybe I should start expanding my list.
> 
> ...


Here goes my last shot, after this someone else should make a wish to keep this thread alive:

I have heard good things about Consuegras and am not sure I can get these locally. So I wouldn't mind trying one of these either nat or mad in something close to a robusto size.

Otherwise, I would like to try a:
fuente sun grown (tried almost everything else)
ashton aged maduro
Montecristo Afrique
Joya de Nicagarua (any of the blends)

thanks


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Here goes my last shot, after this someone else should make a wish to keep this thread alive:
> 
> I have heard good things about Consuegras and am not sure I can get these locally. So I wouldn't mind trying one of these either nat or mad in something close to a robusto size.
> 
> ...


Well altho u cover me on my wish ill take care of u on this one. I'm not sure why anyone hasn't stepped in but I will, don't like to see anyone shorted. I like the Consuegras and will send u some. PM me your addy. Ooppss no need ill just use you box lol consider it done my friend, Ill also put a lil extra in for waiting so long


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Well altho u cover me on my wish ill take care of u on this one. I'm not sure why anyone hasn't stepped in but I will, don't like to see anyone shorted. I like the Consuegras and will send u some. PM me your addy. Ooppss no need ill just use you box lol consider it done my friend, Ill also put a lil extra in for waiting so long


Sounds good, thanks Detroit for hooking up a fellow BOTL, not that you needed to.

We can consider this a little trade in the wish list thread, how does that sound?

thanks again - mc#2


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Sounds good, thanks Detroit for hooking up a fellow BOTL, not that you needed to.
> 
> We can consider this a little trade in the wish list thread, how does that sound?
> 
> thanks again - mc#2


Well I guess that means I'm up for a wish.
I wish for anything in someones box that they feel would be a good smoke at nite while chilling with the stars. That should be easy enough, any takers on that one?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Well I guess that means I'm up for a wish.


This is not a PIF. Anyone can wish for anything at any time. No one is "up" in this thread.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

pnoon said:


> This is not a PIF. Anyone can wish for anything at any time. No one is "up" in this thread.


Oka


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Well I guess that means I'm up for a wish.
> I wish for anything in someones box that they feel would be a good smoke at nite while chilling with the stars. That should be easy enough, any takers on that one?


Hey Detroit I can help you on this. I will include it with the package I'm sending you for the newbie sampler PIF. Should go out on Wed.

I wish for :

La Gloria Serie R
Rocky Patel
La Aurora
La Flor


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

I would like to make a single wish 

a La Aurora Preferidos tube

Ive never had these and cant seem to find any around here, I dont care which type

Thanks


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Detroit, your wish has been sent, enjoy.


----------



## jmlampert (Aug 28, 2006)

i would love anything
graycliff
opus x
davidoff
rocky patel


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> Detroit, your wish has been sent, enjoy.


Thank U Sir


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

jmlampert said:


> i would love anything
> graycliff
> opus x
> davidoff
> rocky patel





jmlampert said:


> dont understand what the big deal is. i have been into cigars for a long time. maybe if i re-phrase my question it will work better. I know where i can buy OPUS X and cubans i was asking where you got them. maybe i could get a better deal


Geez, in another thread you say you know where to buy Opus X and you might get a better deal than the guys here. So you are wishing for one, why?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Geez, in another thread you say you know where to buy Opus X and you might get a better deal than the guys here. So you are wishing for one, why?


I believe that is a virtual crosscheck!!!!


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Geez, in another thread you say you know where to buy Opus X and you might get a better deal than the guys here. So you are wishing for one, why?


Troll?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I believe that is a virtual crosscheck!!!!


Best I could do via computer Zack! :r


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Best I could do via computer Zack! :r


I wet myself just reading it! Thanks for watching out for us.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Geez, in another thread you say you know where to buy Opus X and you might get a better deal than the guys here. So you are wishing for one, why?


I noticed the same thing, kind of strange IMO.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Kayak_Rat said:


> The posts about aged Opus have got me curious. I would like to try one with a lil age on it. I know this is a hot commodity so I would be willing to trade or some other form of reimbursement.


Your wife willing to share you yet? I can think of some reimbursement I would take sexy boy!

Lucky for you I am out of Opus X cigars right now...  So I can't play "inidecent proposal" CS style!

-Matt-


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Geez, in another thread you say you know where to buy Opus X and you might get a better deal than the guys here. So you are wishing for one, why?


whoosh......he never even saw you coming Tom!!!:r


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Your wife willing to share you yet? I can think of some reimbursement I would take sexy boy!
> 
> Lucky for you I am out of Opus X cigars right now...  So I can't play "inidecent proposal" CS style!
> 
> -Matt-


I have been the "recepient" of your gifts before:dr . Whatever it takes to get me out of the house my7 wife is up for. Thanks anyway Matt.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> The posts about aged Opus have got me curious. I would like to try one with a lil age on it. I know this is a hot commodity so I would be willing to trade or some other form of reimbursement.


Any luck with this yet?
I guess it is time for me to play in this sandbox, I can hook you up with this....if a bit over 2 years qualifies as age.
Let me know....I gotta make a little run to the PO anyway...


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

dartsinsa said:


> Any luck with this yet?
> I guess it is time for me to play in this sandbox, I can hook you up with this....if a bit over 2 years qualifies as age.
> Let me know....I gotta make a little run to the PO anyway...


That would be awesome Chip. Let me know if there is anything I can get your way. Possibly some Arkansas sportswear .


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> Hey Detroit I can help you on this. I will include it with the package I'm sending you for the newbie sampler PIF. Should go out on Wed.
> 
> I wish for :
> 
> ...


Thxs for both packages, names posted in the pif


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Zack

Out today
DC#0306 1070 0005 1614 9573

also another small package to someone who posts here...

had one of the 04 Opus last nite....what a treat!!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Icehog3 said:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by icehog3
> ...


That looks just like one of those that Scott Stevens used to hit Lindros with when he skated across the ice with his head down...

As for my modest wish list:

Pretty much any Connie and any AF Anejo.


----------



## herwood38 (Feb 13, 2006)

I would love to try an Opus X, Padron 64, or a Davidoff, I have never seen any of these anywhere and would love to get one to save. Thanks


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Personally, I'd love to try some bundle stuff. I've heard amazing things about the Flor De Oliva and the Famous Nicaraguan (which, unfortunately, is sold out), and others. Local B&M never has any bundles aside from Cusano stuff and Private Stock. That, and I haven't even found a new B&M in Rochester. Stupid college classes. All I came here for was the atmosphere.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sspolv said:


> Personally, I'd love to try some bundle stuff. I've heard amazing things about the Flor De Oliva and the Famous Nicaraguan (which, unfortunately, is sold out), and others. Local B&M never has any bundles aside from Cusano stuff and Private Stock. That, and I haven't even found a new B&M in Rochester. Stupid college classes. All I came here for was the atmosphere.


PM sent I have a few questions for him 1st. will update today


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> PM sent I have a few questions for him 1st. will update today


Ok question answered he's still up. I won't be able to fulfilled his request. any takers?


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok question answered he's still up. I won't be able to fulfilled his request. any takers?


I got him covered!

PM Sent


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's a wish I have - 

CAO Brazilia
Tatuaje
Padron 5000
La Flor Dominica - Liguero
Hoyo de Monterrey

BTW, I granted a wish here last week. No I'm not begging


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Simplified said:


> I got him covered!
> 
> PM Sent


Any Davidoff


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

guys there is no "Im next" with this, anyone can post what they want at any time and if someone can grant them their wish then thats great, if not someone who can might come around.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

sspolv said:


> Personally, I'd love to try some bundle stuff. I've heard amazing things about the Flor De Oliva and the Famous Nicaraguan (which, unfortunately, is sold out), and others. Local B&M never has any bundles aside from Cusano stuff and Private Stock. That, and I haven't even found a new B&M in Rochester. Stupid college classes. All I came here for was the atmosphere.


Some sticks on the way...

0306 1070 0000 1401 1013


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

For me it would be Tatjue cigars any size
Padilla any size
any of the small Tin mini cigars


----------



## cigarbob (Mar 9, 2006)

Dboato99 said:


> Hey I wish I had:
> 
> OpusX
> CAO Soprano
> ...


bump for a friend.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

cigarbob said:


> bump for a friend.


You are, no doubt, a good friend.
However, and I may get some flak for this, I find it rather presumptuous that people would be in this thread asking for smokes when they have been here a very short time and never participated in a trade, PIF, bomb etc. Rest assured your friend is not the first, and likely not the last, to do this.
Just my :2


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

pnoon said:


> You are, no doubt, a good friend.
> However, and I may get some flak for this, I find it rather presumptuous that people would be in this thread asking for smokes when they have been here a very short time and never participated in a trade, PIF, bomb etc. Rest assured your friend is not the first, and likely not the last, to do this.
> Just my :2


It also looks like cigar_040 tried to take care of him already on Page 32.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Im going to be going to Turning Stone Casino in upstate NY at the end of the month and everytime I go there I have had my eye on the Davidoffs they sell but never pulled the trigger because I already lost my cash or couldnt justify spending the 12 or so bucks for one. I would love to try one to see if I like it, and would then consider buying some when I go. Thanks


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

pnoon said:


> You are, no doubt, a good friend.
> However, and I may get some flak for this, I find it rather presumptuous that people would be in this thread asking for smokes when they have been here a very short time and never participated in a trade, PIF, bomb etc. Rest assured your friend is not the first, and likely not the last, to do this.
> Just my :2


you won't get any flack over here - an excellent point


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Let's see if I can revive this thread.

Padron 2000
AF Curly Head Deluxe
AF Chateau Fuente
Punch (Any)
ERDM Choix Supreme
Royal Jamaica Gold Robusto
Gurkha (Any)


----------

